# good morning HUANTERS tuesday thru WHENEVER



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

Well good morning, Friends, [image]http://adwoff.com/ubb/graemlins/9e-hi.gif[/image]

Now I hope the reason this board is so quiet because all of you are busy working on PROPS for Halloween! [image]http://adwoff.com/ubb/graemlins/chainsaw.gif[/image]

Geez, seen cemetaries with more action. 

Actually, if you feel you are being WATCHED you are [image]http://adwoff.com/ubb/graemlins/saeek.gif[/image] check how many times a thread is READ to how many 'posted' to it...Lots of Voyeurs [image]http://adwoff.com/ubb/graemlins/anonymous.gif[/image] here at the Halloween Forum. Which is fine, but it's always more fun to JOIN in!

Well, I didn't make it to chat either ...Sorry, I am not really good at the 'organized' stuff. Over at the PIT we just have a communtiy chat room that is OPEN all the time and we just drop in when we feel like yakkin [image]http://adwoff.com/ubb/graemlins/z-leapfrog.gif[/image] that works best for me....

*DI--* how did your birthday[image]http://adwoff.com/ubb/graemlins/birthday.gif[/image] go?

The weekend was lovely. Still cold here this morning [image]http://adwoff.com/ubb/graemlins/bundledup.gif[/image] I was going to blow off starting a fire this morning..then I saw it was 37. In Florida *THIS* temp warrants a fire [image]http://adwoff.com/ubb/graemlins/laughing.gif[/image]
but it'll be close to 70 by the time the Sun gets high in the SKY.

Funny I miss my pool in Winter..then come summer and I can't wait for the temps to cool down again. No wonder we are all Psychotic in Florida. We have had our brains baked a LONG time. [image]http://adwoff.com/ubb/graemlins/splat.gif[/image]

So what's up all? (all of you that POST on this thread anyway)
I've been busy making plans for the business and hopefully the Pirate Festival [image]http://adwoff.com/ubb/graemlins/wiggle.gif[/image] Stickin on that dern modified Atkins and making plans to get our weight bench home.

I am going to get coffee[image]http://adwoff.com/ubb/graemlins/gmorning.gif[/image] and wait for the DEAD[image]http://adwoff.com/ubb/graemlins/reaper.gif[/image] to rise around here.

Have a great day!
love to all, [image]http://adwoff.com/ubb/graemlins/smlove2.gif[/image]

Ann~~


<center> "I'm dishonest and you can always trust a dishonest person to be dishonest. Honestly, it's the honest ones you have to look out for because you never know when they'll do something....stupid." 
</center>

*<center>CAPT. Jack Sparrow</center>*


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

Good Morning Moonstarling...

I'm the best at what I do, What I do isn't very nice


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

Good morning, Bodybagging [image]http://adwoff.com/ubb/graemlins/smooching.gif[/image]

Thanks for making me feel special [image]http://adwoff.com/ubb/graemlins/way-cool.gif[/image] and being *first* to post in the morning *WGAF* (who gives a F) thread [image]http://adwoff.com/ubb/graemlins/9b-bouncer.gif[/image]

<center> "I'm dishonest and you can always trust a dishonest person to be dishonest. Honestly, it's the honest ones you have to look out for because you never know when they'll do something....stupid." 
</center>

*<center>CAPT. Jack Sparrow</center>*


----------



## Bluedragon (Nov 3, 2003)

Good Morning all 
Moonstarling your right about the Voyeurs, but this form is so interesting, I found it in early Sept. and have posted a few times but jump in several times a day to see what’s going on. I have found the works of some of our notable writers quite interesting also and am beginning to recognize there names as I surf thru different Halloween sites that I find either it the ads or posts. The folks here all seem to be good caring people with a common interest and are willing to help out in many different situations besides it appears they all know a good party when they see one. Here in Dallas it cloudy and 65 today got to love Texas weather. And hey Atkins is a pretty good plan I lost 32 pounds back in the summer and have modified it a bit but have still kept the weight off even through the holidays.


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

BLUE!!!!
you forgot one thing we are all a tad WARPED and that is why we get on so good 

Yeah, I did good about a year back.... I stayed STRICT no carbs for about a month and lost almost 17 lbs in that 1 month...but NO carbs kicked my BUTT so I do a modified very low carb and then absolutely NONE after like 2pm in the afternoon..... I am in no way a BEACHED whale, but I get unhappy if I am not a certain weight or UNDER.

I figure if we are gonna go to this 'Pirate Thingy' and I *WANT LOTS OF BEADS* I'd best work on makin it bare-able, MUWHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAH...I swear I should move to Nevada and run a brothel....

Our Writers here, ( MR. WIZARD are ye ears ringing?) are quite talented.... One story in particular at Halloween was the variation on the "peanuts gang" I have not been able to look at Charlie Brown the same since. HEHEHHEHHE

Can you tell I am BORED... I am stuck in the Prison today. All wide awake and nowhere to go.

ann~~

<center> "I'm dishonest and you can always trust a dishonest person to be dishonest. Honestly, it's the honest ones you have to look out for because you never know when they'll do something....stupid." 
</center>

*<center>CAPT. Jack Sparrow</center>*


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

My nephew is on the atkins diet as well and has lost alot of body mass...I seen him over the holidays and was freaked out by his weight loss......I guess it must work.......Me personaly have never had to fight that battle...Ive been 6'0 190 since my senior year in high school......but if for some reason all those twinkees and ho hos catch up with me...Atkins seems to be the way I would go........Glad you feel special Moon and good luck on your upcoming bead hunt......

I'm the best at what I do, What I do isn't very nice


----------



## Sivart Yabb (Dec 5, 2003)

Good morning gang.
I've been here for a while but am just now getting to sit down and eat my Cheerios. Plotter problems first thing in the mornings are a drag,...just so you know. Anyhow, Will just turned the coffee on and after my first cup I'll be able to start thinking about my next project. It's 16 degrees right now, with a high expected in the 20's. Clouds are supposed to be coming to bring us more snow which will be nice, what snow we have left is gray and crusty and it will be nice to have a fresh blanket to brighten things up a bit. Hey, if winter is going to last this long it should at least look nice, right? 
I always have the forum up here at work, sometimes I don't get a chance to post, but I'm always glancing over for a quick read. And this is always the first thread I look for. I come in at 7am, usually the first one here, it's dark except for the computer monitors. It's a nice way to wake up, sitting in the dark with a cup of coffee in the glow of the screen knowing there are other people doing the same thing. 
Okay, time for a refill.


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

So you really, really liked "It's the Texas Chainsaw Massacre, Charlie Brown" did you Moon? I gotta bring that one back for you. And it has bee a little dead around here for awhile, hasn't it? I guess everyone has simple gotten buried in their winter roles. Either that or everyone has actually found something interesting to do at work so they don't NEED to surf the net anymore. Or perhaps it's the fact that there isn't another holiday for anyone to care about until Valentine's Day. I actually saw a house I pass everytime I go to the market totally decorated out for it. I'm serious. Total cupid and hearts lawn display. Never seen that before. If I went up, knocked on the door and cried "Trick or Treat," I wonder what I'd get at THAT house? It would be kinda cool if they think a trick and a treat are the same thing in keeping with the theme, wouldn't it?

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

AHHH~~~ this old Leo is longing to feel the warm sun on it's skin again. I have had a chill for days.....

I am always on and around myself. Not because I am a lonely, bored housewife (SHUT UP!) BUT because Gab and I are stuck here with no vehicle ....And thanks to comcast cable modem the puter just stays on.

speaking of breakfast....I need to see what high Protein substance suits my fancy this morning...not much.



> quote:I come in at 7am, usually the first one here, it's dark except for the computer monitors. It's a nice way to wake up, sitting in the dark with a cup of coffee in the glow of the screen knowing there are other people doing the same thing.
> Okay, time for a refill


OMG Sivart you hang out in my living room??? LOL! That is almost the same thing I do here every day on the east coast but with 3 rugrats I get up around 5am for peace before the day gets busy 



> quote:Or perhaps it's the fact that there isn't another holiday for anyone to care about until Valentine's Day.


 I *DESPISE* this holiday even MORE then Christmas... I won't go into WHY because I don't want to go on a chainsaw tangent...just take my word for it 
if you feel the need to psycho analyze me, you know where to find me, BWhahahahahaha

So, Mr. Wizard...if you need me I am on MSN... I know it says away, I am up and down. I seriously need some substanance (Ok people as in FOOD.)

anyone else want my MSN screen name just mail me thru my profile...see we could get a large chat goin thru MSN for all you people that are BORED working, LMAO!!!

ann~~

<center> "I'm dishonest and you can always trust a dishonest person to be dishonest. Honestly, it's the honest ones you have to look out for because you never know when they'll do something....stupid." 
</center>

*<center>CAPT. Jack Sparrow</center>*


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

> quote:Glad you feel special Moon and good luck on your upcoming bead hunt......


thank you good sir and you know what? I have a feeling there will be no problem Obtaining the MOST beads of anyone. I have not had a vacation without children since 1993.... Plus, sweetie I am at the age of "WHO CARES" I will suceed I am sure the RUM will intensify the WHO CARES attitude...

<center> "I'm dishonest and you can always trust a dishonest person to be dishonest. Honestly, it's the honest ones you have to look out for because you never know when they'll do something....stupid." 
</center>

*<center>CAPT. Jack Sparrow</center>*


----------



## rottingcorpse (Oct 29, 2003)

MMMMMM, Capt Morgan's Spiced Rum! Gotta have a few on Gasparilla Day!

Well, not much new here for me. I am continuing the diet thing. No Atkins for me. I know several friends that went off that diet and then gained more and are twice the size that they were, plus having no carbs wouldn't do me any favors since I run. I would be pooped before I got out the door. Nope, for me it's low fat and exercise (the dreaded word that no one wants to do). Actually, I am off alcohol until February 7th so my tolerance will be down and I will probably feel it a lot on that day if I lose the 15 lbs that I want to by that time.

This morning was the best run I have had since I started on my workout campaign 8 mornings ago. I already feel better but body wise nothing will probably change until after a couple of weeks. Today I got back up to 6 miles! I'm shooting for 7-9 miles daily by the time the end of January comes. I was there about 5 months ago, but I let myself go and I have to rebuild my stamina.

My wife is also working out but she hasn't gone cold turkey on the weekends like I have. That's the way we usually relax so it is kind of tough not to drink but I find that I end up cleaning a lot more so it is probably for the better.

Anyway, can't wait until the 7th of Feb! I may get some pirate gear to wear this year but usually I put on a pirate radio t-shirt for a station that I used to work at and get a skull and crossbones and drape it around my neck during the parade.

Enjoying the "winter" weather here in Florida - 49 at night and 70 during the day! Being on the coast the temperature doesn't dip as low at night as it does inland. That's why Moon is always a lot cooler than where I am. She is inland and I am on the coast. It usually means that we are about 5 degrees cooler during the summer and anywhere from 5 to 10 degrees warmer during the winter.

Well gotta get back to work. Tons of auditing going on this week for me. Meaning that I am buried in paperwork!!! Ugh!


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

Captain Morgan---only a couple...what kind of Pirate are ye???? LMAO...love the stuff.

Alcohol nah, haven't done much partaking since around HAlloween myself. Altho, I did have a bottle of Champagne kick my A$$ New Years Day...but I have too many responsibilities, yadda, yadda, yadda to be able to actually have FUN. 

Nice to see you round Rotting and yeah, I am pretty much DEAD center of the state! I miss the smell of the salt air.

as far as the festival goes...I am playin it by ear and seein what mr. man wants to do. We shall see...

<center> "I'm dishonest and you can always trust a dishonest person to be dishonest. Honestly, it's the honest ones you have to look out for because you never know when they'll do something....stupid." 
</center>

*<center>CAPT. Jack Sparrow</center>*


----------



## rottingcorpse (Oct 29, 2003)

Convince him Moon, I know you can and by the way, I didn't say a couple, I said a FEW! FEW could be interpreted as 3 or 25! No one really knows. That's why I made it so open.

Anyhow, the place to hit downtown is the Hub. We are going to try to wander down there before the parade kicks off. It is usually dead at noon when we arrive but they are the strongest and cheapest drinks in Tampa!! When you order a Cap and Coke you get a whole lotta Cap and a splash (if that) of Coke. You would think that the Coke dispenser bites by how little they put in. They should just give you the full shot and not bother but some people can't take it that way.

We did get an update this past weekend though, the pre-party that we went to last year (which was awesome) we have been re-invited to! That place rocks. They put out breakfast for the early partiers, lunch and then dinner!!! It's unbelievable how much food this couple puts out, plus people bring stuff so there is no end to the food and they usually have 3 kegs of beer plus all of the hard alcohol you could imagine! I can't wait. We will probably get an early start and hit the party early, then swing downtown to the Hub and then head back so that we can have lunch and a FEW beers before we catch the parade along Bayshore. It all depends on the weather which is highly unpredictable in February. One day is hot and the next day is steamy.

This weekend looks bad for Florida. We are having all of these lovely days this week but for the weekend they are predicting rain and more rain!  That sucks. Oh well.


----------



## Sivart Yabb (Dec 5, 2003)

You have to go! Those of us out of fun range who have to live vicariously through other people are counting on it! As a matter of fact we all expect to be toasted to with rum like seafaring folk of old would toast those who had gone down to Davy Jones! Loudly ! With tankards full ! So we can hear you!
And we expect detailed accounts of all the revelry, and the hunt for beads! And Pictures! Pictures of all the biggest round ones you find!....I mean biggest round BEADS of course.


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

okay--- who's flyin down to help me collect my BEADS [image]http://adwoff.com/ubb/graemlins/9-lech.gif[/image] and drink my RUM????[image]http://adwoff.com/ubb/graemlins/toast.gif[/image]

Now **THAT'S** a pretty bold wide open invitation and a SINCERE one [image]http://adwoff.com/ubb/graemlins/agree.gif[/image]..and yeah let's keep it 21 (actually 30 & up) and over... I don't want to go to jail for statuatory. [image]http://adwoff.com/ubb/graemlins/nonono.gif[/image]or contributing, ect;

Let's put it this way...I am *MORE* then wanting to go. I would go alone if I had to, but unfortunately I probably wouldn't have a home to come back to, LOL! (He'd just be POed I'd left him behind)

love when the baby takes these LONG naps 

<center> "I'm dishonest and you can always trust a dishonest person to be dishonest. Honestly, it's the honest ones you have to look out for because you never know when they'll do something....stupid." 
</center>

*<center>CAPT. Jack Sparrow</center>*


----------



## rottingcorpse (Oct 29, 2003)

Well I'm over 30 and live in the area so you can count on me, but you already knew that! Hell, I'm the one that let everyone know that this happens every year. 

If you can't make it this year (everyone out of state) plan on it next year! It is really worth it and is a bunch of fun for adults and some kids (early) as well.

You might want the kiddies to stay home if you are planning on partaking in adult "activities" as the day wears on! You know getting drunk, don't think I was meaning anything else do you? Arrrrrghhhh! YO HO, YO HO, A PIRATES LIFE FOR ME! In more ways than 1!


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

Here ya go moon your very first set of beads........consider them a freebie.... [8][8][8][8][8][8][8][8][8][8][8][8][8]

I'm the best at what I do, What I do isn't very nice


----------



## rottingcorpse (Oct 29, 2003)

By the way Moon, I have a truckload of beads if you want some. Of course they won't be free, ARRRRGGHH! I have actually been in the Gasparilla night parade a few times and my wife and I have a truckload of beads. Usually the day is spent on Gasparilla, trying to get rid of some of them and getting beers and stuff in return! It always works out for the best!

I won't even say what I was offered once for some of those cheap baubles!


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

Ok ROTTING you're on  just keep the dam camcorder OFF because Larry won't let you post the STILLS anyway, hehehehehehhe...

Are you sure you want to be seen with someone who hasn't had a taste of FREEDOM since 1993???? ummm I am known to be kinda 'outgoing' yeah that's it..that's the word I am looking for...Outgoing

And Bodybaggin-- I am old enough to KNOW nothing in this world is free.... So whatta ya want for the beads??? (she says as she SNATCHES them up) I'll check my e-mail to see what payment is <G>

<center> "I'm dishonest and you can always trust a dishonest person to be dishonest. Honestly, it's the honest ones you have to look out for because you never know when they'll do something....stupid." 
</center>

*<center>CAPT. Jack Sparrow</center>*


----------



## rottingcorpse (Oct 29, 2003)

Moon, just as a point of reference, you happen to be speaking to a biker (who doesn't look like one but parties like one), a Halloween Maniac (my wife and I were married in a graveyard at dusk on Halloween), a DJ on the local community radio station 88.5 as well as on numerous unlicensed efforts (pirate or microradio if you will), a club DJ, an activist, should I continue? Still concerned? OH yeah, some of my friends are the members of Hell On Earth (yeah, the suicide concert band), Genitorturers (they've been featured on Real Sex on HBO and Sex Bites etc), the Impotent Sea Snakes, blah blah blah blah blah. Not too much shocks me if you get my drift! 

NO, I don't look goth or anything but my innocent look, fools a lot of people when they meet me! Ha ha! I start talking to them and their face turns all kinds of shades and usually they are either really into the conversation or just completely freak out and leave. Not that I'm weird but then again, I LOVE HALLOWEEN and EVERYDAY IS HALLOWEEN to me!!

So, I think I can handle it, my wife is in the same mindset as well. We definately like to have fun but we totally take people by surprise with our nice, clean cut appearance. 

Quick story, as I stated before I have been into the Gothic/Industrial music scene for many years, not that I wear black or anything, I just really like the music and that's the thing that confuses people. I look like I just stepped off the beach sans the tan. I'm about as white as white can be without being transparent.

Anyway, I was at a club when I was in college, I had an industrial radio show on the air and was playing all of the newest music as well as working at an alternative record store. Well, this girl comes up to me, not even dressed gothy or anything and she tells me that I don't belong there. I was wearing a clean pair of shorts, polo shirt and I have blond hair and stand about 6'4". I looked her square in the eye and said,"No you don't belong here!" Normally I am not that standoffish but she really ticked me off. I asked her, what did people think of Jeffrey Dahmer? He looked clean cut and everything but look what he did. Needless to say, the conversation ended there.

So anyhow, I've been around the block a few times. I will be sure to leave the Camcorder off and I wouldn't try to post any pictures that anyone didn't want posted. Anything with nudity, I would post elsewhere, like a Gasparilla site.

So if you decide to go let me know where you want to meet. I figure the Hub is a good place but it would be early and my wife and I would have to cruise out of there before 1:30 so that we could get back to Bayshore, of course, you could tag along!

Really the best thing to do is walk along the parade route. Pick up something from a package store and carry it along as you walk around and see what there is to see!


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

ummmmm ROTTING--- I think we will get along just FINE, hehehehehhe. you know I am one of those people judged by WHERE their tattoo is ... you don't happen to be an artist do ya?

I loved reading the above post it made me laugh & smile. I am definitely a 'wanderer type' myself at that sort of thing...I people watch. I wouldn't say I am ever guilty of judging people how they look. I have just never been that way.

and man, "WHAT" is a real biker? (just kidding) Mt. Dora has so many wanna be weekend warriors on Harley's that many of the guys I know bowed out themselves  

I am quite wide open here on the net...what you see is what you get. 

If things fall into place we'll have a ball and if not well, there is always planning for next year.... and no I am not kidding about flashin for beads, I have no problem with it. Like I said, I'm too old to care. Never got to Mardi Gras, sooooooo hey why not?

and I am goin right there with ya..yo ho ho ho a Pirate's WENCH am I 

ann~~ PS you have mail 
I can drink Rum straight up..my Old Sharkey (yes also known to those around here as Gomez, but his pet name is REALLY Sharkey) can't do it.

<center> "I'm dishonest and you can always trust a dishonest person to be dishonest. Honestly, it's the honest ones you have to look out for because you never know when they'll do something....stupid." 
</center>

*<center>CAPT. Jack Sparrow</center>*


----------



## drunk_buzzard (Sep 9, 2003)

I'll have to be there in spirit, Moon! You better dang well drink a shot for me. And one for Rod. And another for David. And another for bodybagging.... Well, you get the point. Same goes for your Rottingcorpse!

"Howdy folks! Ya like blood, violence, freaks of nature?" -- Capt. Spaulding, House of 1000 Corpses


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

BUZZARD!!!!!!!!

hey man--- okie dokie, I will stick with the Rum instead of the 1800 if I have to drink a shot for everyone **SIGH*** twist my arm, will ya?????

good to see ya 

<center> "I'm dishonest and you can always trust a dishonest person to be dishonest. Honestly, it's the honest ones you have to look out for because you never know when they'll do something....stupid." 
</center>

*<center>CAPT. Jack Sparrow</center>*


----------



## rottingcorpse (Oct 29, 2003)

Drunk, I'll definately do my part, I can definately handle the booze, early on that day I usually start off with beer. I do want to see some of the fun later on so I can't start with Rum in the morning or I won't be able "physically" to see the "sights."

Usually we get started around 9 with beer and then we go to this old bar in Tampa known as the Hub. I drink a couple of Cap and Cokes around noon (which is essentially 4 shots of Cap with a splash of Coke) and then we go get the stuff turned around a few times as they usually have Gravitron available. This is perfect after consuming about 4 or 5 beers and the drinks above. Gravitron gives you that shaken and stirred feeling so when you walk out your ready for another rum. I better not continue from there, it just gets to be more fun!

I'll take pictures and will put them up on the site (the ones that aren't wild) and I'll let you know where I might post the wild ones as well. Every year is different though, if it is ice cold out, there isn't as much skin, but this past year it was perfect, in the mid-70's and sunny. Whew! I got more than an eyeful, that's for sure.

I don't even care about the damn beads! I have about 70 lbs of them in my garage from Mardi Gras.

Moon, you should definately go to Mardi Gras, it is a blast. I guarantee you will never need beads again!


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

well Rotting I never said I NEEDED the beads... I guess I just needed to give myself a REASON!!!!! MUwhahahahahha.

I was gonna ask about the weather...I mean if it rains, I guess it is wet T-shirt contests... Feb 7th, yeah it could still be cold. Did you see that is ALSO a full moon weekend???????

hmmmmmmm interesting....

<center> "I'm dishonest and you can always trust a dishonest person to be dishonest. Honestly, it's the honest ones you have to look out for because you never know when they'll do something....stupid." 
</center>

*<center>CAPT. Jack Sparrow</center>*


----------



## rottingcorpse (Oct 29, 2003)

Wow, I didn't know that!! That should make for quite a party with the full "moon" and all!!

Forget about reasons, but I guess in the public asking for beads, it is more acceptable!

The night parade is a blast as well. That one takes place 2 weeks after the day parade. It is even wilder than the day part! I have walked a few times in the night parade and thrown beads and let me tell you! I thought I was watching an adult film! I have never seen so much of everything out in public! 

The day parade is a little calmer, but not much! Either way, it is a blast and definately worth attending!!


----------



## Di-Ellen (Aug 27, 2003)

Oooooh my...I think I need a cigarette...or at least a conjugal visit!

Dark Gardener


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

Darn it all...we here freezing our bums off in MI never have any bead related events to participate in....you guys have all the fun......
Moon you better be careful who you flash...It would be quite a shame if we have to bond you and your flashables out of jail the morning after......It amazes me that taking beads for a boobie shot can be considered payment for services rendered thus making a innocent act ...turn out to be a prostition charge on ones record.....Hope you all have fun..

I'm the best at what I do, What I do isn't very nice


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

Bodybaggin

REALLY????? wow I didn't know that...that is too funny. Well, if I'm gonna get busted for somethin I better make it *WORTH* it, HUH? <EG>

DI--come on down and play at the festival  how ya been girl? where ya been???? and sorry to make you blush, dear. We have been keeping things very above baord being an "all" age welcome forum....

ann~~

<center> "I'm dishonest and you can always trust a dishonest person to be dishonest. Honestly, it's the honest ones you have to look out for because you never know when they'll do something....stupid." 
</center>

*<center>CAPT. Jack Sparrow</center>*


----------



## Shilo341 (Aug 28, 2003)

All this talk is making this cold Ohio weather feel even colder.I can't wait until this summer when I'm out on Put-in-bay on Lake Erie handing ouy my own beads!!!!Of course one of the trips is with my VP and sales mgr.and a couple of mt clients....oh the things I have to do for work.A tough job,but someone has to do it.Anyone need a one day job? Rick

A bad day above ground is still better than a good one below.I guess!!!


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

you know, this is the time of year I feel for you all up North...but you get us back (kinda) during the summer...I mean let me splain . Outside my back door is my above the ground pool. This year added is the deck with cooler. So you don't even need to get outta the pool to get a beer.

Summer has it's advantages, definitely. 

I have been wearing so many layers of clothes lately I feel like a Polar Bear.

and Rick do you work *REALLY* hard on those weekends?  BTW, your site is wicked cool. I'll pass it on. 

ann~~

<center> "I'm dishonest and you can always trust a dishonest person to be dishonest. Honestly, it's the honest ones you have to look out for because you never know when they'll do something....stupid." 
</center>

*<center>CAPT. Jack Sparrow</center>*


----------



## Di-Ellen (Aug 27, 2003)

Hey Moongirl!!! I would love to come and play, but, alas, I have classes starting up again at the end of the month. But, you can bet that when school is all done, and I have my degree in my hot little hands that I will be taking a little trip to Florida and letting you show me the sights, AND the local entertainment. Beads, huh? I'll have to think about that one...I think that actually WOULD make me blush!

Sorry I don't post much on Sunday and Monday- I work 32 hours between the two days...so I'm sort of fried. Tuesdays I'm in a coma 'til about 2PM. I try to sneak in a little PC time here and there at work, but lately it's been REALLY busy, so I haven't had much luck. 

Tonight it is supposed to go down to 60 BELOW ZERO!!! BRRRRRR!!! Too cold up here to trade any beads, so show a little skin in honor of the Dark Gardener would ya? Sounds like your going to have a great time!!!






Dark Gardener


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Sixty BELOW??? Did I hear that right, Di? Geez...I'm usually running for a jacket when it gets to be sixty ABOVE!! I can't even imagine anything being that cold! Well, maybe the hearts of some of the ex's, but certainly nothing else in nature. It was 78 with sunny skies here today...and I was running around on the beach in a pair of shorts and a tee shirt. I'd sure can some of our So. Cal. weather and sent it to you if I could! Be sure and throw some extra logs on that fire. 

Oh, and by the way, the bread is the best I've ever tasted! Most be the contented Maine chickens!

And Moon...be it beads yer after, mayhap there be a strand er two to be parlayed, if the price be negotiated proper. A few o them baubles might just find their way o'r the gunwhale into yer possession, lass! It all depends on whether ye be lettin' a fair breeze or the demon rum steer yer course, if ye takes me meanin!




Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

GOOD WEDNESDAY MORNING!!!! [image]http://adwoff.com/ubb/graemlins/luxhello.gif[/image]

Prior business at hand....
*DI--*girl any time you want to come & play you let me know [image]http://adwoff.com/ubb/graemlins/bigokay.gif[/image] You have to remember we are FLORIDIANS which means we are very use to wearing as LITTLE clothing as possible. It gets VERY hot here. 
Not many snowbirds can stand our August & September temps. [image]http://adwoff.com/ubb/graemlins/outtahere.gif[/image] and yeah, what DAVID said on the 60 below stuff.... I pull out a sweater at 60 ABOVE...I mean 110 heat indices in the SHADE are much but when submerged in water with cold beer you barely notice [image]http://adwoff.com/ubb/graemlins/evil_laughterpurple.gif[/image] We natives take it in stride. The good with the bad.

*DAVID--* Ohhhhh baby talk like a PIRATE some more [image]http://adwoff.com/ubb/graemlins/evil_lol.gif[/image] it's VERY cool...Demon RUM, yeah, right, MOI??????? [image]http://adwoff.com/ubb/graemlins/halo.gif[/image]

Okie dokie wednesday---
I see what it takes to keep our forum ACTIVE during the day [image]http://adwoff.com/ubb/graemlins/evilgrinner.gif[/image] just remember NOTHING over PG {public forum}..if it gets a little warm in here take it to e-mail or MSN MESSENGER, LOL!!! [image]http://adwoff.com/ubb/graemlins/devilwink.gif[/image]

Not a whole heck of a lot. Started rough...I did David's whole birthday thread, preveiwed it, went to hit the POST button and the dam computer locked up!

is it really gonna be that kinda day???? Well the 2 yr old is UP ALREADY and whinning at me.... could be that kinda day....

We are goin up to 70 today. Not a bad start almost 50 already.

and out to lunch with DAD....

*ROTTING*--I'll let you know on those links AFTER 9am  thanks again!

I hope everyone is feeling WELL. I hope everyone is DOING well....and I hope we keep this thread rocking today.

Oh if you don't know about it check it out... GRIMRIDES.COM all about Hearses, pretty cool!!

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MR. WIZARD!!!!!* [image]http://adwoff.com/ubb/graemlins/birthday.gif[/image] do ya like your present???? DO ya? do YA? HUH??????--now tell everyone WHAT I sent you!


YOU ALL have a happy DAY, BIG HUGS, Lots of RUM and why the heck not, BEADS!!!!!!!!

ann~~


<center> "I'm dishonest and you can always trust a dishonest person to be dishonest. Honestly, it's the honest ones you have to look out for because you never know when they'll do something....stupid." 
</center>

*<center>CAPT. Jack Sparrow</center>*


----------



## Sivart Yabb (Dec 5, 2003)

Good morning.
The birthday wishes have been sent, the cereal has been eaten, the coffee is half brewed, and there is a half inch of new snow on the ground, its been a full day. Time for a nap.


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

LOL Sivart me too...been a wicked stressful morning around here for some reason.

Altho coffee has been consumed in quantity...

have a great day!!!

<center> "I'm dishonest and you can always trust a dishonest person to be dishonest. Honestly, it's the honest ones you have to look out for because you never know when they'll do something....stupid." 
</center>

*<center>CAPT. Jack Sparrow</center>*


----------



## Sivart Yabb (Dec 5, 2003)

Ours just finished, thankfully no stress yet here, it probably won't get crazy around here till lunch time. I stayed up too late last night drinking the vodka I got for christmas and surfing the net, so I'm exhausted and my eyeballs burn. Not hung over though. It's good vodka. You have a great, less stressful day.


----------



## rottingcorpse (Oct 29, 2003)

Sivart, it must be Skyy Vodka, that stuff never gives me a hangover. It is so pure. But I know that there are some others on the market that are really well made as well. The filtering is what makes it a good Vodka or a bad Vodka. If you drink that Stohli stuff or ABC, get ready for a nasty hangover! I only order call brands, that way I won't be sick in the morning.

Moon - Let me know how those links work out. They are not just for Gasparilla but are for all kinds of "interesting" things. They all stated that they had Gasparilla pictures on them though. 

Anyway, got up at 4:30 this morning and went for a run! Day number 9 in a row! I went further today than I did the other days and I am really finding my stride, although my mid-section hasn't lost any fat yet (at least to me). It's only been 9 days though, hopefully by day 30 I will start really seeing results (pants that don't fit now, will fit then). I am trying to run everyday until February 7th, actually, I plan to run in the morning before all of the festivities because I know that the Sunday after I will be in a serious recoup mode.

David - Happy Birthday! Enjoy some fine champagne for me, or wine, whichever you prefer. By the way, my wife and I are flying out to San Francisco the weekend of Valentines day and plan to hit the Sonoma Valley on one of the days that we are there. Any recommendations for winieries that we should hit? 

I guess that's it for me this morning. I'm buried in paperwork at work and have people calling and paging me left and right. There is one last thing that I noticed in the paper the other day. 

Because of Florida's weather all year around we have several nudist places in the state. One of them is Lake Como and another is Paradise Lakes, located about 10 miles North of Tampa. I just read that a new Christian Nudist resort is going to open in the same general vicinity. I don't think I have ever heard of a Christian Nude Resort. That one might be worth checking out, not that I am religious, but just for a novelty. So I guess Paradise Lakes is sinful but the Christian one is more biblical?!? More like Adam and Eve than Sodom and Gommorah? 

Interesting stuff. I also have heard that there are Christian Adult movies? In the interest of keeping this PG, I won't go into anymore detail but it sounds interesting as well. Just some strange thoughts for the day.


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

ROTTING, buddy good for you!!!! the running. I can not run (I would knock my eyes out) I prefer free weights 

Sivart--- I use to live with an alcoholic can't stand the smell of VODKA 

Back to Rotiing...now I read that also in the paper the other day and I had the SAME thoughts as you... I am sure. I can see them going to 'church services' naked <???> interesting stuff...you know, live and let live type thing.

Remember dear, you STARTED this topic today 

I am going out in a bit for a couple of hours..YES I actually have a LIFE today, anyway, hehehehehhehe

ann~~ PS Rotting you have mail....

<center> "I'm dishonest and you can always trust a dishonest person to be dishonest. Honestly, it's the honest ones you have to look out for because you never know when they'll do something....stupid." 
</center>

*<center>CAPT. Jack Sparrow</center>*


----------



## Sivart Yabb (Dec 5, 2003)

Actually the vodka she got me is called UV vodka, its a Phillips product. The website says it's distilled four times, but I swear the tag on the bottle said 7 times. Either way, it's nice stuff.


----------



## rottingcorpse (Oct 29, 2003)

Sivart - Guess I'm gonna have to try it. I'm not really a hard alcohol drinker but from time to time I do like screwdrivers and martini's. The more that Vodka is distilled, the cleaner and purer it is, which makes it less flavorful but that is what makes it so potent. You can drink punch and get knocked out and still feel great in the morning but you don't even realize you are buzzing until you stand up! That's a real rarity with hard alcohol!

I know a lot of people that love Absolut and then try Skyy can't believe the difference! I'll have to try UV!! Thanks for the recommendation! 

Now back to Christian nudist colonies...


----------



## Sivart Yabb (Dec 5, 2003)

The other night my wife and I were experimenting with it by mixing it with some cranberry mixer and Minute Maid limeade, and it seemed like it took quite a lot before you could actually taste the vodka. It really blended well with other flavors.
As for Christian nudists, I actually watched a show a couple of years ago that did a segment on Christian nudists and they showed them having a nude church service. I have no idea what show it was though. 
Supposedly there some nudist places up here somewhere, when weather and mosquitos permit of course, but I have no idea where they are. Two of the local TV news stations did news stories on all the wild partiting that goes on on the Apple River which is kind of near here, which probably ruined the possiblity of cool wild parties in the future. Now that the word is out, EVERYBODY is probably going to try to head out there on the weekends. We'll see how many drunk naked people get found drowned at the apple river this summer. That will determine the public outcry to clean up the place, and the increased policing of the river, and eventually the closing of camp naughty bad fun. Aint' that always the way.


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

ok here's a QUESTION why does the word "christian" make them different from other Naturists?..... 

I mean come on, really. Even tho it's ALOT in the closet down here ( the naturists, parks, beaches, ECT..there are many places to go sans clothing.(not that I would know anything about that.... I read it! yeah, that the ticket...I read it somewheres ) 
Like I said this morning it gets HOT down here...I just want to know BESIDES the church services (obviously or figuratively) what makes them different.....

Vodka-- so sorry I still see my ex roomie with his bottles hidden all over the place and that STALE smell that use to accompany him **SIGH***

ann~~

<center> "I'm dishonest and you can always trust a dishonest person to be dishonest. Honestly, it's the honest ones you have to look out for because you never know when they'll do something....stupid." 
</center>

*<center>CAPT. Jack Sparrow</center>*


----------



## rottingcorpse (Oct 29, 2003)

Beats me! Christian naturist just sounds strange. Usually it is religious types that are always protesting against a naturist place moving into town so this is just a weird spin on the whole idea.

I remember a couple of years ago, Sunken Gardens in St Pete, was going to close and the city was thinking about buying it. A private group, naturists, wanted to purchase the gardens and make it a nudist resort. The interesting thing is it is smack dab in the middle of St Petersburg and not near water or anything. Well, the religious folks came out of the woodwork screaming about the "sinful" ways and how this is an agrevious crime against god etc... The city eventually bought the property and re-opened it but the religious folks and not just Christians were completely against the idea.

That's why when I saw the article in the paper this weekend I was a little stunned. Christian nudists, hmmm. I guess anything is possible. Why can't you have Christians mingle with the regular (secular) nudists. Can't we all just get along?


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

agreed.... naked is naked, PERIOD..right? christian, Pagans, ect;

Didn't they just go crazy this summer over the Naturists camp for teens.... See...I have no prob with the adults doin it, right? but can you imagine being naked 24/7 when your hormones are raging to begin with? *They* say SEX has NOTHING to do with the Naturism clubs....I think that is kinda like saying, "Swinging" is just dancing 

don't know just me.....I could be wrong, just an opinion here.
*shrugs shoulders*
ann~~

<center> "I'm dishonest and you can always trust a dishonest person to be dishonest. Honestly, it's the honest ones you have to look out for because you never know when they'll do something....stupid." 
</center>

*<center>CAPT. Jack Sparrow</center>*


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

AN AFTERNOON AT THE CHRISTIAN NUDIST CAMP

Inside the Christian nudist camp, one of the female parishioners chanced upon a guy she'd never met before. After exchanging bland greetings, she chanced to look down and her eyes widened. "Wow," she said, "That's WICKED!"

Unfortunately, the naked minister, who was standing nearby heard the exchange but misunderstood the word she'd used. Pointing an accusing finger, he cried "A Wiccan! A Wiccan! There's a WITCH among us!"

So the rest of the frenzied parish rushed the poor man in a fever of regilious zeal, tied him to a stake before he could say a word and burned him to a crisp.

The poor woman responsible for the SNAFU looked shyly at her equally naked friend and whispered, "Perhaps when I saw that THING I should have said, oh my God, instead!"




Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## rottingcorpse (Oct 29, 2003)

Actually, have you ever been to one? I have and it is not necessarily a pretty thing. People playing tennis in the nude (OUCH) with just socks and shoes on, cutting the lawn (I definately don't need to get descriptive here with stuff flying all over the place and hitting you in specific areas), dancing in the nude and the main thing is most of the people there are over 60 and FAT! I almost wanted to hurl the one time that I went to Paradise Lakes. A girlfriend of mine had parents that lived there. Fortunately, they were not nude when we went over but it was odd. I noticed towels on all of the furniture, you wouldn't want to stick to them you know or leave a mark (oops, stepped over the line there).

Anyway, it is not a sex filled camp or anything. Actually if a man is excited while walking around the property you can be ejected! They don't accept that type of behavior there. So, there is a moral code and it is not like people are just taking turns with each other out in the open. It really is just a place to play and work nude without having any hassles. It is not a place for a romp!

By the way, my girlfriend at the time, was definately a looker and had no problem with nudity. That was fun for a while!

Tip - if you visit a nudist colony or resort, keep your eyes on their eyes and try not to look down! You usually won't want to.


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

omg, I am spewing at the screen here!!!!!!!!!!
never been, I've read the rules. I was curious....besides I live up here in central florida the land of Nakedness
Ok, <delete needed to be put in e-mail not on forum> LMAO, LOL! 

that just cracked me UP!!!!!!!!!!!!big time!!!

<center> "I'm dishonest and you can always trust a dishonest person to be dishonest. Honestly, it's the honest ones you have to look out for because you never know when they'll do something....stupid." 
</center>

*<center>CAPT. Jack Sparrow</center>*


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

AT THE GATE OF THE NUDIST CAMP

The naked man was taken to the camp gate by the two naked camp cops and forcable thrown into the road.

"What did I do?" he cried. "What did I do?"

"Illegal erections are against the law here, buddy," one of the cops said.

"It wasn't my fault! It was that sudden breeze! I was corrupted and lead astray by others!"

"Tell it to the judge," the other cop said. "You're lucky we're not bouncing you an an assault wrap!"

"But assualt with a friendly weapon isn't a crime" the poor man sobbed as the cops returned to the camp.

"Do you think we were a little hard on him?" one of the cops asked the other.

"Nah," his friend replied. "In fact, I think we're going soft!"



Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## rottingcorpse (Oct 29, 2003)

David, that was a good one!

Maybe they will give him a Jesus pin for his "hard" time so he won't have any ill feelings and might come back to visit them on a day when it wasn't so windy and blowing so hard outside.

That's still PG I think, or maybe TV 14! That's definately not an R though, I won't go there.

What a topic! Maybe someone should open up a nude Halloween camp! Now that might be a party! Could you imagine, no need to worry about physical costumes, just paint it on, nobody would care.

You would pull up to the cemetary gates and they would slowly creak open. As you pull up in your car the gate attendant, dressed as an embalmer, ushers you in. You drive over a tombstone roadway and as you approach the living area of the camp, about 1/2 a mile into the complex, you are greeted by a perpetual fog (fog machines that run 24 hours a day). You disappear into the fog bank and briefly can't see anything but the misty white wisps of fog. After a few feet of this you turn on your radio to hear the Halloween Channel broadcasting specific sound effects depending on the part of the approach that you are driving. 

From behind a tombstone a special effect pops up and the soundtrack on your radio lets out a loud blast to make you jump. This is a random event and it changes everytime that you come into the gates.

As you approach the homes you notice that all of the houses look like those from the movie sets of Nightmare on Elm Street (the nightmare part) and Friday the 13th. Of course, being in Florida, there is a lake and as you park your vehicle you are greeted by Ron Jeremy. Just kidding. 

Anyway, you get to your living quarters and every house has a view of the lake. However, every night something else comes out of the lake. Sometimes as the sun is setting you see humps from what could be a prehistoric dinosaur (a prop). Every night the scene changes and various other forms can be seen in the lake. 

Occasionally on the weekend nights at 10 if you look out your back porch you can see the silhouettes of ghosts dancing along the water.


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

> quote:What a topic! Maybe someone should open up a nude Halloween camp! Now that might be a party! Could you imagine, no need to worry about physical costumes, just paint it on, nobody would care


speaking of...On my quest of Gasparilla photos I found some of Fantasy Fest this year.... I must say the airbrushing is AWESOME looking!!!

I hate reality TV but am looking forward to the SCI-FI spoof on reality TV...Mad, Mad, House coming march 4th, looks to be a hoot. That just cam up because of naked, strange people.hehehhehe

We would be a VERY dangerous group if we were not spread out all over the country and in a central local...Some of us scarier then OTHERS, hehehhehehe

<center> "I'm dishonest and you can always trust a dishonest person to be dishonest. Honestly, it's the honest ones you have to look out for because you never know when they'll do something....stupid." 
</center>

*<center>CAPT. Jack Sparrow</center>*


----------



## rottingcorpse (Oct 29, 2003)

Yeah Moon, the wife and I are going to Fantasy Fest for Halloween this year. So we will set up the house but we will be partying in Key West this year.

That looks to be a GREAT time. I already have the hotel room and because I am a frequent user of Hilton, the rooms are FREE!!! Can't wait! The biggest day, the last of the Festival is on Halloween this year, our wedding anniversary as well!!!


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

now that is WICKED cool.... The hilton is uptown, isn't it...been since like93 since I was down to Key West but from the locals I know that live there HATE how commercial the Island has become with the stupid Cruise Ship dockings 

last time I was there I saw Steppenwolf at Sloppy Joe's I could actually reach out and touch John Kaye it was very coooooool....

ann~~

<center> "I'm dishonest and you can always trust a dishonest person to be dishonest. Honestly, it's the honest ones you have to look out for because you never know when they'll do something....stupid." 
</center>

*<center>CAPT. Jack Sparrow</center>*


----------



## rottingcorpse (Oct 29, 2003)

I just went down there in June of this year for my first time!! A virginal adventure and I've lived in Florida most of my life. Sad, I know, anyway I am hooked now and can't wait to get back down there.

I went down last time with a bunch of guys as we went on a weekend deep sea fishing trip! We had a blast!


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

shoulda gone 20 yrs ago before touristas, it was like REALLY being in the ISlands 

My favorite is "island time" where watches cease to exists and so do schedules... where the phrase is , "i'll get to it, eventually"

That is yje ONLY added plus about living in south florida we use to shoot down when ever we felt the need to go

ann~~

<center> "I'm dishonest and you can always trust a dishonest person to be dishonest. Honestly, it's the honest ones you have to look out for because you never know when they'll do something....stupid." 
</center>

*<center>CAPT. Jack Sparrow</center>*


----------



## Di-Ellen (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rottingcorpse_
> 
> David, that was a good one!
> 
> ...


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Little lady....it takes BALLS to be a nudist colony cop! Everything's up front and in the open here. In fact, there's not much undercover work at all! That's why in a colony like this, Jesus endorses body piercing! I personally have my badge pinned to my nose turned at a very trendy and somewhat saucy angle. Now I had the option of having my badge tattooed in the area of my choice. But I drew the line there, because sooner or later I might want to broom this job and actually get a life that has something to do with good mental health! And a Jesus badge tattooed on my ass would have been a tad bit hard to explain, now wouldn't it?


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## Di-Ellen (Aug 27, 2003)

Okay, I want to know where you interviewed, that showing your goods was part of the deal?!? Wouldn't be one of those gigs where you are looking out for the mental health and welfare of some widowed soul with a padded account, that is in need of your company every Friday evening, would it?

Dark Gardener


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

GOOD Morning my Friends! [image]http://adwoff.com/ubb/graemlins/hi.gif[/image]

Well the week has been a collection of odd topics and I enjoy discussion, period! I mean from Pirates to Naturists, to CHRISTIAN naturists, to Drive ins...very cool [image]http://adwoff.com/ubb/graemlins/happybounce.gif[/image]

As the week is winding down, not much goin on in Central Florida. It is a balmy 53 already to start the day with a high of 72 in store. (any of you jealous yet?) [image]http://adwoff.com/ubb/graemlins/9c-clap.gif[/image]I am sure a great morning for Rottings run. 

but you Northerners will be getting us back when it is so dam hot here you can't even BAR B Q in the shade or until AFTER 9pm [image]http://adwoff.com/ubb/graemlins/1bummed.gif[/image]

Ahhhhhh---halloween of 2004 is quickly appraoching.[image]http://adwoff.com/ubb/graemlins/tombstone.gif[/image] Now I don't wish the years away because they seem to go quick enough. I'll stick with one day at a time. hehehehhhe

So what's on the topic board today????? [image]http://adwoff.com/ubb/graemlins/9f-idea.gif[/image]

Rotting got me all nostalgic for my days as a Key Wester...[image]http://adwoff.com/ubb/graemlins/verysad.gif[/image]When I was down there so much I was thought of as a 'local'. The bartenders would actually ask us where ya been holdin up, UPTOWN? haven't seen ya in a while.

They would flip when we told them we actually were only REAL islanders in the heart and came from 4 hours north....I miss my Jimmy Buffett days and Island time. The smell & feel of the salt air on my skin with the warmth of the sun.

So what's on tap today????? Gab has decided this week I am her FAVORITE human in the house and is constantly under me ***SIGH*** I love her much but it wears thin. I should enjoy it because she too will leave for college before I know it, right? [image]http://adwoff.com/ubb/graemlins/check-out-smile.gif[/image]

okay guys the floor is YOURS...make it a GOOD one!!![image]http://adwoff.com/ubb/graemlins/9b-bouncer.gif[/image]

[image]http://adwoff.com/ubb/graemlins/1d-smooch.gif[/image]

hugs to all, Ann

<center> "I'm dishonest and you can always trust a dishonest person to be dishonest. Honestly, it's the honest ones you have to look out for because you never know when they'll do something....stupid." 
</center>

*<center>CAPT. Jack Sparrow</center>*


----------



## Sivart Yabb (Dec 5, 2003)

Good morning eveyone.
We're kind of busy down here this morning because we have to get a bunch of stuff done before 8:00 so we can take a training class on a new piece of equipment. I probably won't get back to read anything til like noon. I know the trainer guy has to be at the airport at 1:30. Anyhow, I hope everybody has a great morning.


----------



## rottingcorpse (Oct 29, 2003)

Well another dandy run! Day 10 on the weight loss program. I just hope to lose my lumps quickly. Today I went further than I have since I started. I have really started getting my endurance back! I think I made it to 8 miles today! Hopefully soon the fat will be firming up, but I know it will take a little longer than that. Once again, the goal is only to lose 15 lbs by Gasparilla. My overall goal is to lose 35 lbs. Really most people say that I don't look fat because I am so tall but I know that I am pudgy in the mid-section and I don't like it. That's why I am on this high carb, low fat diet. Yeah, I know, it is the opposite of what everyone else goes on but for me to run as far as I do everyday for at least 30 days in a row I need to have a lot of carbs and very low fat to lose what I want to lose. It will all even out in the end.

I have also heard that people that exercise (run or walk) in the morning tend to lose more fat quickly. The experts say that is because when you exercise in the morning your body will burn off the excess carbs that have settled from the day before and then it will start to burn off the stored fats and convert them into muscle. 

Working out at the end of the day, your body has to burn off what you have consumed for the day and then it might get to the stored food. It makes sense to me.

Aside from that, not a whole lot going on. I will be in and out of the board today, I have a ton of work and tomorrow I will only be able to get in one or two times. I have training classes that I have to conduct most of the day tomorrow.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## drunk_buzzard (Sep 9, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by rottingcorpse_
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, it is not a sex filled camp or anything. Actually if a man is excited while walking around the property you can be ejected! They don't accept that type of behavior there. So, there is a moral code and it is not like people are just taking turns with each other out in the open. It really is just a place to play and work nude without having any hassles. It is not a place for a romp!


RC, why did you have to spill the beans! It was soooo much better in my mind. Now I'll never think of nudists colonies again...

"Howdy folks! Ya like blood, violence, freaks of nature?" -- Capt. Spaulding, House of 1000 Corpses


----------



## rottingcorpse (Oct 29, 2003)

Sorry drunk, I had to bring some reality to it. Everyone thinks they are sex farms, but they really aren't.

If you want that join a swingers group or a "private" club. That's where you will find the action! Most bottle clubs are also private adult clubs with all types of activities happening, so if you are looking for a thrill that might be the place to go.

I know one night we were working next door to one of these clubs and after our club closed around 3 AM we all decided to go next door to party. Since we worked next door they let us in free, but there were signs up saying that this was a members only club and it said that if you were easily offended you might want to leave. The price for members was $1 but for non-members the admission was $5. We didn't pay because we brought some records over and spun for a while.

Let me tell you, it was pretty wild, people tied to the wall, racks all around the place and some people would get strapped to them with their partners. It was a pretty wild time and quite the scenery.

So if a thrill is what you want, stop by your local late night bottle club and become a member! Fun Fun!

I won't go into anymore detail here though.


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

leave you guys alone and just lookey where the conversation goes, COOL 

Miami actually has the PRIVATE sex parties that you submit application to, with PHOTO included of course....

Interesting stuff, but then Florida is pretty much wide open to almost anything that the rest of the country finds umm should we say "off-beat".

Let's put ot this way I'll ask just answer Yes or NO...Do you KNOW what a Fluffer</u> is ?

I thought I knew it all but I actually just learned the answer to that question last year, LOL!

ann~~

<center> "I'm dishonest and you can always trust a dishonest person to be dishonest. Honestly, it's the honest ones you have to look out for because you never know when they'll do something....stupid." 
</center>

*<center>CAPT. Jack Sparrow</center>*


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

Heh heh you said racks all over the place.....For those not in the know...Racks=breasts.....heh heh man I need to go to one of these clubs... Now being the single guy that I have become.....

I'm the best at what I do, What I do isn't very nice


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

Moonstarling ...I dont even want to know why it is that you know what a fluffer is.....

I'm the best at what I do, What I do isn't very nice


----------



## rottingcorpse (Oct 29, 2003)

Moon did you just catch your first look at Family Business on Showtime or something? Behind the scenes in the adult video world will reveal all.

Yes, Fluffers do exist and they perform a very important role in the making of said films! Without them, some performers would not be able to perform except somebody like Ron Jeremy! I met a girl one time that her "dream" job was to become one. Needless to say, we had some good times and she had a fine rack as well.


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

not from being ONE body baggin, LMAO...you cracked me up with your "racks" comment, hehehhehhehhe.

I learned what a Fluffer was in passing from something else that I was doing at the time, hehhehehhe

<center> "I'm dishonest and you can always trust a dishonest person to be dishonest. Honestly, it's the honest ones you have to look out for because you never know when they'll do something....stupid." 
</center>

*<center>CAPT. Jack Sparrow</center>*


----------



## rottingcorpse (Oct 29, 2003)

Maybe perusing some of the more interesting websites out on the net? We don't need details here obviously. Back to TV 14 conversations.

When you leave us alone Moon the conversations will defer to what we like the most, aside from Halloween!


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

so glad to know that you enjoyed that Moon...as much fun as all this has been with the talk of boobies fluffers and even acolhol induced nudists...I think I will retreat to safer grounds within this forum...this topic is becoming addictive

I'm the best at what I do, What I do isn't very nice


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

okay...here I came back to PULL the question and we have a whole conversation going on it.... Somebody quick better make this HAlloween related before we all get censored and in trouble. There are under 21 here ***SIGH****

ummmm.....ummmmm...I can't think of anything......

you guys do it.

<center> "I'm dishonest and you can always trust a dishonest person to be dishonest. Honestly, it's the honest ones you have to look out for because you never know when they'll do something....stupid." 
</center>

*<center>CAPT. Jack Sparrow</center>*


----------



## rottingcorpse (Oct 29, 2003)

Well I caught the scary Disney movie last night, Cat from Outer Space. The title kitty was a cute little black cat that could actually speak. Wow. I was amazed.

I guess I will go back to my Mickey Mouse record player now and play Elmo's greatest hits.

Really though, I know you don't like horror films too much Moon but last night I watched May. It was really well done and very warped. The girl who played May should have won an Academy Award! She played a demented psychopath who was abused as a child and was not accepted by her friends but as an adult never really had conversations with any other people. She found communication very hard to deal with. There are some really painful scenes trying to watch her communicate.

It really is an incredible film with enough of a warped plot to keep you interested! Good stuff if you are into that sort of thing.


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

my dear Rotting, just WHERE did you hear that?? MOI and horror? My favorites are Nightmare 1, All of the Scream flicks, All the HAlloweens except for 3 or was it 4 the one that had NOTHING to do with Michael Myers...I love horror I have the original Night of the Living dead on DVD (and use to go weekly to see it at the midnightmovies WHEN I wasn't at the Rocky Horror, MAN)....You be confused  I am just the biggest CHICKEN in the world and come hell or high water I am going to HAlloween Horror nights this year...but I'll need someone to hold my hand, hehehehehehe

I do like Suspense films also like "What Lies beneath, The OThers (which was slow but the concept cool),...anyway, I watched, LOVE STARGATE, never miss it, then "The Arrival" on sci fi...flipped to the WB to catch an all new episode of Angel.... 

the cat that came from outer space remember the original with DEAN JONES.... gawd I am OLD

ann~~

<center> "I'm dishonest and you can always trust a dishonest person to be dishonest. Honestly, it's the honest ones you have to look out for because you never know when they'll do something....stupid." 
</center>

*<center>CAPT. Jack Sparrow</center>*


----------



## rottingcorpse (Oct 29, 2003)

I guess I goofed, sorry! I thought that you had posted at one time that you weren't into a lot of the horror films, sorry, my mistake. So then, check out May! It is very warped but very original. It is not a rip off of any other film and really has it's own creativity.

My wife is a HUGE Sci-Fi nut and she likes some of the better horror films but she really doesn't like most of my gory Zombie fests which I tend to show more often than not, as well as some really bad Z grade movies. She really dug May as well.

My favorite really horrible Z grade film had to be The Killer Shrews but it is tied with The Crawling Terror. Both were 50's losers! The Killer Shrews had these people go out to an island and get attack by these large dogs that were dressed as evil creatures. Pitiful, but even worse in The Creeping Terror, the original soundtrack was lost to the film so they have a voiceover telling you the story and the dialogue. The first time I saw it I was on the floor rolling!

Also, there are also several shots of the creature where you can see tennis shoes peering out from underneath the carpet that the people were hiding under! If you haven't seen these classics, definately check them out, they are awful.

May is showing on MoreMax this month if you are interested.


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

no movie channels.... SNIFF have to go to Amazon.com...David is really good at old horror movies....

<center> "I'm dishonest and you can always trust a dishonest person to be dishonest. Honestly, it's the honest ones you have to look out for because you never know when they'll do something....stupid." 
</center>

*<center>CAPT. Jack Sparrow</center>*


----------



## Di-Ellen (Aug 27, 2003)

OK, I THINK I know what a fluffer is, but I'm not entirely sure, so somebody needs to Email me and tell me...Let's face it, that's probably a good job for Moon...Emailing me, that is...on the other hand... ;D

Dark Gardener


----------



## rottingcorpse (Oct 29, 2003)

You can probably rent May as well. It came out in 2002 and is available on video and DVD. Don't buy it if you don't have to, I can't guarantee that you are going to like it. I did, but it certainly is not like any Hollywood horror movie. It's ending is very different. I'll leave it at that.

The others I know are on video and you can find those at Blockbuster in the LE BAD CINEMA section.

Di you have mail and Moon you do too.


----------



## drunk_buzzard (Sep 9, 2003)

I saw the preview for May, it looked really, really freaky to me! I'll have to remember that one when I'm at the video store...

"Howdy folks! Ya like blood, violence, freaks of nature?" -- Capt. Spaulding, House of 1000 Corpses


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

I got my mail and you have mail back!!!!!!!!!

<center> "I'm dishonest and you can always trust a dishonest person to be dishonest. Honestly, it's the honest ones you have to look out for because you never know when they'll do something....stupid." 
</center>

*<center>CAPT. Jack Sparrow</center>*


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

darling DI once Rotting gives you the FLUFFER scoop....oh never mind I am pleading the 5th on this one...nope not going there, anymore today period...except for on the IM

<center> "I'm dishonest and you can always trust a dishonest person to be dishonest. Honestly, it's the honest ones you have to look out for because you never know when they'll do something....stupid." 
</center>

*<center>CAPT. Jack Sparrow</center>*


----------



## Di-Ellen (Aug 27, 2003)

Thanks for the clarification, Rotting. I wonder how much something like that pays...NOT that I'm planning on a career change, mind you...Oh, BTW, just read your post on "people tied to the wall"...you're quite the worldly one, aren't you? Considering the input from our other forum pals, I'd say you can add late night bottle club to your Haunted Drive-in.

Dark Gardener


----------



## Di-Ellen (Aug 27, 2003)

Moon, YOU are pleading the 5th- NO WAY!!! THAT I can't imagine!!! Besides, That's really no fun! And, I think I know what you were thinking anyway, you naughty thing!!!

Dark Gardener


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

> quote:Oh, BTW, just read your post on "people tied to the wall"...you're quite the worldly one, aren't you? Considering the input from our other forum pals, I'd say you can add late night bottle club to your Haunted Drive-in.


My darling Di we are from Florida the "anything goes state because the SUN is so HOT our brains are baked anyway"....I can't spell it but I have often called Florida Soddem & Ghomorha --- Actually it's just one big Den of Iniquity. The only place wilder is probably Nevada 

You know I have had many jobs but that is NOT one of them.... I kinda like to do things that I find Gratifying personally. 

on that note...I am going to finish cooking dinner and settle in for the evening with the FAM.

love ya all~~ and lately NO WONDER we have so many LURKERS, EH??????????

<center> "I'm dishonest and you can always trust a dishonest person to be dishonest. Honestly, it's the honest ones you have to look out for because you never know when they'll do something....stupid." 
</center>

*<center>CAPT. Jack Sparrow</center>*


----------



## Di-Ellen (Aug 27, 2003)

Goodnight owl. Goodnight stars. Goodnight Moon.

Dark Gardener


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

my favorite book  along with "where the Wild Things Are" and "Alexander and terrible, horrible, no good very bad day"

ahhhh you dear, KEEP WARM!!!!!

I got news from Canada and it is like really cold! OUCH!

<center> "I'm dishonest and you can always trust a dishonest person to be dishonest. Honestly, it's the honest ones you have to look out for because you never know when they'll do something....stupid." 
</center>

*<center>CAPT. Jack Sparrow</center>*


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

Good *FRIDAY* Morning HAunters![image]http://adwoff.com/ubb/graemlins/9e-hi.gif[/image]

I see we have had quite the interesting week here in the morning thread [image]http://adwoff.com/ubb/graemlins/bonk.gif[/image]

the weather is 48 with a high of 72 for today

I also see some old faces outta the wood work as I read around this morning. So they don't only come out at HAlloween. [image]http://adwoff.com/ubb/graemlins/cat_eyes.gif[/image]

I gotta say, I may be a stay at home mommie*{MAID & SLAVE}* but, I too, love the relaxation and no schedule of the weekend and look forward to it.[image]http://adwoff.com/ubb/graemlins/proud.gif[/image] Whether it's up and running socially or just DVDing all weekend. it's NICE [image]http://adwoff.com/ubb/graemlins/agree.gif[/image]

Unfortunately (or fortunately) woke up at 4am today[image]http://adwoff.com/ubb/graemlins/aeh.gif[/image]...depending on how you look at it. I love the peace and quiet not to mention the dark at that time of day [image]http://adwoff.com/ubb/graemlins/bigokay.gif[/image].
Gives me time to myself which is quite the rarity with a 2yr old. I do some of my best thinking in the middle of the night. AHHHHH, we creatures of the night. I guess there is no changing what has been instilled since birth, huh? [image]http://adwoff.com/ubb/graemlins/owl.gif[/image]

Today is Grocery day, wooohoooo weekly trip to *MAUL*mart which it definitely is here in the middle of season. Despise the place-- but, it is a BUDGETS best friend.

Did the CBS thing last night...CSI (LOVE CSI) & W/out a trace which I ALWAYS manage to fall asleep during [image]http://adwoff.com/ubb/graemlins/sleeping.gif[/image]. Thinking about pulling out the Nip/Tuck Tapes for the weekend. Can't wait until the show is back on FX this Summer.[image]http://adwoff.com/ubb/graemlins/biggrinbounce2.gif[/image]

OKay, guys the FLOOR is yours...Our topic this morning Halloween, Scary stuff, BEADS, Naturists camps Christian or NOT, Club After hour Parties, Fluffers... then back to Scary Movies..We have covered it this week, have we not. [image]http://adwoff.com/ubb/graemlins/what.gif[/image]Who knows where you'll go NEXT! Nobody is uaually around on FRIDAY we shall see....

Anyone Prop working? I really have no more storage room literally... Need to hit the lotto just to get MORE space for HAlloween..Hey Rotting, Anyone hit it this week or did it roll for tomorrow night?

[image]http://adwoff.com/ubb/graemlins/gmorning.gif[/image]
coffee, coffee, cofee and then a shower!

and all you people up in the great *white* NORTHLANDS Please stay SAFE and WARM!!!!! Geez it is ridiculously COLD! [image]http://adwoff.com/ubb/graemlins/bundledup.gif[/image]

I have a feeling SEASON will get LONGER down here this year! [image]http://adwoff.com/ubb/graemlins/laughing.gif[/image]
I hope your winter doesn't indicate OUR Summer!!!! [image]http://adwoff.com/ubb/graemlins/hellno.gif[/image]

HAVE AGOOD ONE!!!!!! Ann

<center> "I'm dishonest and you can always trust a dishonest person to be dishonest. Honestly, it's the honest ones you have to look out for because you never know when they'll do something....stupid." 
</center>

*<center>CAPT. Jack Sparrow</center>*


----------



## rottingcorpse (Oct 29, 2003)

Hi Moon and everyone! Well first, the lotto is now $28 million!! I'm getting my ticket tonight!

Day 11 on the weight loss program and I ran 6 1/2 miles without stopping today. Tomorrow I am going for 12! No work, so I won't have a time limit! We'll see how far I get, this will be the first time I have tried that since last summer so we shall see. I'll let you know the results tomorrow.

Can't wait for tonight at 8 on HBO! The voice of reason is coming back Real Time with Bill Maher!! Yeah! Finally a voice that doesn't puke the corporate speil and Ab Fab is back on Oxygen with their new season. So far, the 2 episodes that my wife and I have watched have been hilarious. I am a sucker for British comedies!

Right now I am reading the new book by Bentley Little, "The Policy." Talk about scary, this one is almost so real that it is eerie. Definately a page turner, just a quick synopsis, it is about the insurance industry and the strange things that happen when you don't buy coverage. One of the best books I have read so far this year! Ok, it is the only one that I have read this year but I love it so far. I only have about 100 pages left. I can't wait to see how it is going to end.

His books are definately page turners but this one is very eerie! Check it out if you get a chance.

Aside from the running that I am going to continue this weekend, since the weather is going to be mild on Saturday, we are going to finally go purchase some bicycles, so after the marathon run tomorrow morning we are planning to ride up the Pinellas Trail once we choose some new bikes. More exercise! Gotta get this weight off so that I can get back to drinking adult beverages and not worry about it!! Champagne, booze and beer here I come, well on February 7th anyway.

Aside from that, Sunday is playoff Sunday and it is supposed to rain, so we'll probably watch some movies in the morning and then the games in the afternoon.

That's about all she wrote as far as plans.

By the way Di, when I was at the club with the folks tied to the wall, I was merely DJ'ing and watching the festivities, I wasn't a participant. I was providing the soundtrack to the various whippings and so forth. Very entertaining I must say!

I was trying to be good with this post compared to some of the slightly racy ones over the last couple of days, hey, the weekend is upon us after all!

I hope everyone has a great one!


----------



## Sivart Yabb (Dec 5, 2003)

Good morning gang.
451 minutes to go in the day that usually is the most annoying print day of the week, because "IT'S JUST GOTTA BE THERE FIRST THING MONDAY MORNING!" There is no coffee because we can't quit fighting over who's going to make it, and we're down to three guys because our fearless leader has a band gig up north. That leaves me in charge,.. I guess. I'm going to go shoot someone with a rubberband.


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

Silvert be careful with that rubberband or youll put someones eye out........but just in case you do not heed my warning...can I have it if you do...huh huh ...puhleeeeeeaze ...one can never have to many eyeball props...

I'm the best at what I do, What I do isn't very nice


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

NO COFFEEE Sacrilage!!!! Speaking of it is time for round 2 as we put the groceries away.

I am BACK from MAULmart it started getting bad as we were leaving...freakin tourists livin in their RVs all winter and if it doesn't warm up they'll NEVER go home!!!!!! Plus everything goes UP at least 30% when they arrive. I swear we should have year long resident validation cards so we get out food at a NORMAL price, instead of the inflated one just for them.

Of course we got pictures PLASTERED all over the TV news this morning of the ICe & such ya'll are having 

I was leaving for the store...My Eldest stright A kid said, "Can I stay home today?" She caught me in a GOOD mood (or lack of sleep, LOL!) and I said, "Sure take a snow day!"

We are having Fajita's for dinner (that low carb thing that EVERYONE likes )...and my Plans are alot like Rottings EXCEPT the bikes. It is suppose to rain Sunday and get Fire weather again...well for US anyway 

and Rotting you did very well on your "Club Response" that must have been something very interesting to work.....

My hubby was telling me a story one of the guys they work with had to do like a month of concrete work at a "Nudist Community"....Middle of the summer, no less. 

Well, they were allowed to stay clothed since they were contracted there to do a job. BUT if you wanted an ICE cold BEER or anything else from the bar (now remember the nearest place to go is 45 minutes away) You had to be Naked....

So LArry asked him, "And?" (of course curious minds want to know how you handle this when it is 110 in the SHADE here)...The guy replied, "Well after about a half hour you completely forget you are NAked"

MUWHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHA

ann~~


<center> "I'm dishonest and you can always trust a dishonest person to be dishonest. Honestly, it's the honest ones you have to look out for because you never know when they'll do something....stupid." 
</center>

*<center>CAPT. Jack Sparrow</center>*


----------



## Sivart Yabb (Dec 5, 2003)

Yeah, I had to give up and make it myself, I turns out, while I was checking out some of the other posts, the two scurvy devils I work with gave up, and went all the way upstairs to the office coffee/ kitchen area and got their cups filled. Cowards! Of course after I made a pot, guess who all were waiting in line for their second cups?
Actually Bodybagging, we've figured out the worst rubberband shot is not the eye, insulting as that may be, we've all shot ourselves in the eye more than once in the heat of battle, let alone each other with the accidental face shot. No, we've decided the most devious rubberband shot, at the risk of making this topic sink to previous levels, is the nipple shot. The target is small, sensitive, and it takes a really good shot, or a really close shot, to hit it effectivly.


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

OH god here we go again with the no-no talk and this time I shall be the culprit....many mooms a go I took my son to the local mall to see santa...there we were standing in line patiently awaiting the moment....I kept getting a lil stinging in my groin area......after a few minutes I become aware of what was happening a couple of santas lil teenie boppper helpers were shooting rubber bands at my package......grrrrrrrrr

I'm the best at what I do, What I do isn't very nice


----------



## Sivart Yabb (Dec 5, 2003)

Dude, what's up with that?
Were you able to tactfully tell them to go to hell in such a way that they could'nt wait to get there?


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

I am sitting here this morning howling with laughter over Sivart's coffee problem. I remember the same thing in more than one office I worked at. At one of them the manager came in earlier than anyone else, being a go getter with his head several feet up the owners posterior, and he felt it was "demeaning" to have to make the coffee for everyone else. So he put out a memo demanding that "someone prepare it" before they left at night so that all he had to do was hit the switch when he came in. Of course, that irritated everyone to death, since the prevailing feeling was that we weren't this guy's servant, so hardly anyone ever did it. The manager's reaction was, of course, to go without coffee and then thunder around the office blaming everyone for the bad day he was having since he'd had to start it off without coffee, and since he was having a bad day and the world revolved around him -- him being the manager and all -- he couldn't do his job right, sales were going to be down and we'd all get laid off. So it got to be a test of wills, and nobody went anywhere near the coffee maker. I thought this was the stupidest thing I'd ever had to endure at a job, so I just ignored it and brought my own coffee to work in a theromus. So what happens? Everyone, including the manager, started coming up asking if they could have a cup out of it because they all wanted a cup, but no one was going near the coffee maker, cause that meant giving in. So I started leaving the thermous in the car so that nobody knew I had it and then making excuses to sneak outside and drink it. 

Of course the problem was finally solved the day the owner came in and wanted to know why there wasn't any coffee. The manager became as mortified as if one of his lips had missed the guy's ass, and from that day on he made sure there was ALWAYS coffee just in case the owner came around.

Gee, I sure do miss that office. But every time I think about it, I'm not surprised that there are so many psychologists out there or that all of them are overloaded with patients. In fact, after a few years of working in a typical office, I'm surprised we all aren't in Di-Ellen's mental hospital wandering around the ward in open-back gowns totally whacked out on thorozine. I mean, a whole day of "Wheel of Fortune" on the ward room TV couldn't be any worse, could it?

Say, Vanna, can I buy a vowel?


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

Silvert ....They were actually cuties and had I not been with said son ..I would have been chasing elves around the north POLE the rest of the day...ala I was a good dad and dint bring home any elves to play house with....

I'm the best at what I do, What I do isn't very nice


----------



## rottingcorpse (Oct 29, 2003)

Man this sounds like a scene out of the Bad Santa movie or something!

Thanks Moon I tried to be ok today. But you had to go resurrect that nudist conversation!! Ok, another story! Not bad, don't worry.

There are a crazy bunch of runners that go around and drink beer and run (some walk). They are a large international group and they show up at events all over the world. They go by the name of Hash Runners and they have branches in Tampa and several more throughout the state. I have never been on one of their runs but I have heard they are absolutely hilarious and it is wild fun.

Here is the deal: They have a lead truck that will plot out the course. The course is usually laid out by bread crumbs or chalk that they dump off of the back of this vehicle. Once the trail is laid out the runners are given the go and everyone takes off on the 5 mile course. Like I said, some run and some walk and some stumble. Before they start they drink and they usually carry beer along with them. This is usually done only when the moon is full!

Well the course is different everytime and the reason I know all of this stuff is that I spoke to one of the members after they had completed their run. He told me that the best experience that he had was when they were running through some brush, following the trail and suddenly they were right in the middle of Paradise Lakes! He said he was running along with another hasher and this nude man started running along with them and asking them who they were with. 

He stated that when he looked over he accidentally peered down and saw you know what flipping and flapping and was in shock. The last thing that he expected was to see a nude man running with him, he also said that he already had a little buzz so it was a little surreal.

Anyway at the end of the walk/run you meet up with the truck and then you have a huge beer party. By the way, everyone dresses wildly for the event and you want to wear beat up old clothes as you never know which way the trail will take you. You run through backyards and whereever the vehicle wants to go.

It is all very clandestine and you usually are given a number and you call it to get the meeting place for the course. From there, it's anything goes. I have a card for the Tampa group and plan to do one of these adventures soon! I'll let you know how it goes. When you are a virgin to the group you have to go through an initiation where they give you a name, usually rude and obnoxious and that is the only name that you can use when you are in the group!

Sounds like fun!


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

imagine the case of raod rash the nude runner would have gotten if he stumbled and fell during the run due to having a few to many drinks....ouchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

I'm the best at what I do, What I do isn't very nice


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

only in Florida.... I swear.

We had the worst Softball team my ex place of employment ever saw... BECAUSE even when we were not up to bat we'd take a beer with us  you know just put it down far enough away from the bases so it wouldn't get kicked over.

Hey Rotting, being in Radio you have HAD to have done Turkey BOwling  I use to go EVERY single year sponsered by our local Rock Station in S. Florida WSHE. Nothing like drinkin at 6am on a thanksgiving morning then bowling frozen Turkeys down a plastic alleyway sprayed with PAM. Good TImes....

Back to your STORY tho...I didn't include the part about the guy from the Community that volunteered his help and all he wore was his TOOL Belt.

ahhhh Florida..Where the WEIRD turn PRO!

ann~~

<center> "I'm dishonest and you can always trust a dishonest person to be dishonest. Honestly, it's the honest ones you have to look out for because you never know when they'll do something....stupid." 
</center>

*<center>CAPT. Jack Sparrow</center>*


----------



## rottingcorpse (Oct 29, 2003)

No joke body! That would hurt like hell and it would stop any desire that he might have for a while. That's one way not to get too excited in the nudist camp! Maybe he is into pain or something. Oh, I forgot to mention that he was wearing tennis shoes and socks though. 

I don't know how much protection that would offer though. I think I'd rather have a sock on my privies sort of like the Red Hot Chili Peppers or something, than having them on my feet! Gotta protect the family jewels you know!

Hey, here we go again! Now we're talking about flapping nude runners. I guess it is better to get all of this out in one week and next week we can concentrate on other activities. Moon is leaving us alone again! Anymore pumpkins that we can look at?


----------



## Sivart Yabb (Dec 5, 2003)

OW! Gravel in the knees and palms is tortue enough, but DAMN! Thats a mental picture I did'nt need!


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

nahhh I am right HERE actually spewing coffee at the screen  We *REALLY* need a chat room...hehehehehhehe

oh and the visuals...LMAO. I am just remembering the look on my hubby's face last night when he was retelling the story of "HOW FAR would you go for an ICe Cold beer" and when he said, "Man, I just don't think I could do that...." Maybe his boss will be the NEXT contractor for PAradise, or the NEW Christian NUdist community, hehehehehehehehehe

flappin in the breeze or bent over while wearing nothing but a tool belt...pretty funny stuff there.
ann~~

<center> "I'm dishonest and you can always trust a dishonest person to be dishonest. Honestly, it's the honest ones you have to look out for because you never know when they'll do something....stupid." 
</center>

*<center>CAPT. Jack Sparrow</center>*


----------



## rottingcorpse (Oct 29, 2003)

Oh, Moon was lurking in the background, after I made the post I saw her response.

I can't say that I have done Turkey bowling, it sounds like fun though. When I was in commercial radio we used to do some goofy things but now that I have been a part of community radio, we don't have money for big promotions or anything. Oh well. It's still a blast though!

Last night we asked a question on the show, What was the most disappointing album (CD, cassette, reel-to-reel etc) that one of your favorite bands has ever released. You know you were really looking forward to it but it sucked butt (so to speak).

Mine was U2 - POP! After Zooropa being so good, POP just sucks, fortunately they are a hell of a lot better again! What are some of your most disappointing records that you were anticipating would be great?


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

dam rotting we hit send at the same time and I thought I had deleted my post, LOL (last one on page 5)...man, I am tired...My oldest is watching CRYtanic... I hate that flippin movie...I get water logged.

<center> "I'm dishonest and you can always trust a dishonest person to be dishonest. Honestly, it's the honest ones you have to look out for because you never know when they'll do something....stupid." 
</center>

*<center>CAPT. Jack Sparrow</center>*


----------



## Di-Ellen (Aug 27, 2003)

Good Mornin' gang! Been checking out the posts...guess that saying 
"A young mans fancy turns to love in springtime..." It's not even close to spring...although all this chatter is good for a girl that is weathering 50 below at night and a high of 3 during the day!!!

Yes, you can buy a vowel...how about an "O"- for Oooh S**t, that was a scream David!!! You should be around the hospital when people are withdrawing from caffeine- not a pretty sight! I know if they tried to take my coffee away, I'd be rippin' Vanna a new one through the back of her one-size-fits-all hospital-issue johnnie!!! Moon with no caffeine? She's probably resemble something like roadkill and we'd be picking her up with a shovel! Speaking of- did you try the nog coffee? 

Good luck on your mileage Rotting- 12!!! Whew! That's a haul! BTW, I liked it better when I thought that you were a participant...well, here's to hoping you win that lotto and host your own haunted bottle club...and I promise to leave my rubber bands at home!

Moon- you like the Black Lagoon series? 

Gotta go to work now and leave in time to put on a fresh pot, Di



Dark Gardener


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Moon- you like the Black Lagoon series? *

Di I am cofused...splain please...are these books? or things that keep with the current theme or a Pirate's Island (with Rum of course) or Florida's NEWEST over 55 Nudist community?

<center> "I'm dishonest and you can always trust a dishonest person to be dishonest. Honestly, it's the honest ones you have to look out for because you never know when they'll do something....stupid." 
</center>

*<center>CAPT. Jack Sparrow</center>*


----------



## Sivart Yabb (Dec 5, 2003)

I know there have been cds more recent then this one I've been dissappointed in, but the one that came to my mind first was Megadeath's Appetite For Destruction. The only reason I could think of for that is, I ran accross it recently and thought "Why do I still have this? I listened to it once back in the 90's when I bought it." 
I love our community radio station here! I'ts the only thing worth listening to in town as far as I'm concerned. Rotting ,is your station on the net, if so what are your call letters?


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

I'll go one furthat as a HEAD banger.... the new METALLICA SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!! LMAO..not that I was looking forward to it...like run right out & buy it but I don't like anything off of St. Anger, period.

<center> "I'm dishonest and you can always trust a dishonest person to be dishonest. Honestly, it's the honest ones you have to look out for because you never know when they'll do something....stupid." 
</center>

*<center>CAPT. Jack Sparrow</center>*


----------



## Sivart Yabb (Dec 5, 2003)

Really? That surprises me, I can't imagine Metalica sucking, that's too bad. My problem is, I haven't bought anything NEW new in so long, I mean, commercial radio here is so bad I avoid it whenever possible. Therefore I don't hear much new music so I am uninspired to go out and spend a rediculous amount of money on a cd.


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

Buzzard is the only other headbanger I know on the board... I have no idea what he thought of St. Anger *blech* a big disappointment to me  Thank god I didn't actually spend the money on it.

They wonder WHY Kazaa & windmix are so popular...UMMM could it be 18.00 for a CD of CRAP????? At least when I dwonload I mix and create WHAT I want on that particular CD, you know?

I need a NAP...I am soooo tired this afternoon 

ann~~

<center> "I'm dishonest and you can always trust a dishonest person to be dishonest. Honestly, it's the honest ones you have to look out for because you never know when they'll do something....stupid." 
</center>

*<center>CAPT. Jack Sparrow</center>*


----------



## Sivart Yabb (Dec 5, 2003)

I know what you mean, the latest additions to my collection have been ones I've mixed myself, so I'm the only one to blame now if something sucks. The next one I want to put together is a White Stripes mix cd, I've been listening to one that Will made down here, like six months or so ago now, and I'm not sick of it. I like their sense of humor.


----------



## rottingcorpse (Oct 29, 2003)

Sivart, Yup I have to agree, Appetite for Destruction did suck! I am a headbanger, goth, techno enthusiast, college rock fan, blues, some country, blah blah blah, I just friggin love GOOD music not that shot they always play on commercial radio!!

The call letters are WMNF and the website is www.wmnf.org. The station is way out there, we play everything from jazz to metal, depending on the time of day and the host. I do a show on Thursday nights from 9PM - 11PM EST that features gothic, industrial, ethereal and synthpop. Look for Dark Horizons, or you can check out our website at www.darkhorizonsradio.com. The show has been on the air for over 12 years but I have been involved in radio for almost 20. I did some commercial stuff at one time but gave it up when I found out there was no where to go in it.

Sorry to disappoint you Di, but I did whip a few of the folks on the wall, they had the big horsewhips and they were begging for it, so I participated in that part but I wasn't the one being whipped. I like giving the pain not receiving per se. I'm glad some do though!!

Anyway, I must say that one of the best CD's from an old headbanging group last year was the new Iron Maiden. I know some don't like it, but they went back to their roots and are doing the 7 minute songs again and Bruce Dickinson sounds GREAT! Hopefully they will come and play in Florida on their world tour! I heard last year's limited US Tour was incredible! Too bad they didn't come here!!!

Unfortunately next week I won't be able to be so active on this board. I have to fly to Atlanta and I have to train a bunch of offices so I have to get it all out this week!


----------



## Sivart Yabb (Dec 5, 2003)

Yep, sounds like ours. KFAI is the one I listen to. I got spoiled when I was living in Denver and a buddy of mine got me a part time job as a stage hand. In doing that job I got exposed to every kind of music, and got to watch it performed live. Now I can't NOT listen to everything I can. 
By the way, I have it on good athority that Clear Channel Communications is headquartered in the the anus of Satan himself! No,.. really.
As per our Friday afternoon tradition down here, Mr. Marley is on the music box telling us everything is going to be alright and to stand up for our rights. Anyone down south of here needs to do me a favor, and stop by a Sonic drive-in and pick me up a really big cherry limeade. I'll buy.


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

well we have Sonic but it's alittle far to deliver.

Just for the record...I barely listen to the radio anymore..The morning shows out of Orlando are about the WORST ever.

When I was growing up in lauderdale we had Herman & MC BEan...and then FOX & Herman on WGTR great Radio...not like Stern and Buba the Love Sponge

<center> "I'm dishonest and you can always trust a dishonest person to be dishonest. Honestly, it's the honest ones you have to look out for because you never know when they'll do something....stupid." 
</center>

*<center>CAPT. Jack Sparrow</center>*


----------



## Sivart Yabb (Dec 5, 2003)

You know, after reading that Moon, it made me think of a question.

It there anyone in the forum who lives in a town where commercial radio Does Not suck? I really would like to know. I got to thinking about this topic and realised everyone I've talked to about radio for the last couple of years has said about the same thing, "Our radio stations used to be good, but for the last 5 to 10 years they've sucked."

Oops, Gotta go. I'll try to make it back over the weekend, if I don't, Have a good one everybody.


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

The other thing is...you guys know it takes ALOT to offend me, LOL! but I don't need to be in the car with kids and hear commercials for Orlando's biggest & BEST Sex shop what they OFFER specificly, ect; the only thing they leave out is how exactly you USE them....or the kids hearing some of the **** the DJ's get away with these days....

So without a CD player or even a dam cassette player I am FORCED to listen to either freakin "lite Rock" or the MIX stations... I can't stand DANCE music period. The "LITE" rock like in Hall & OAtes puts me to SLEEP.

<center> "I'm dishonest and you can always trust a dishonest person to be dishonest. Honestly, it's the honest ones you have to look out for because you never know when they'll do something....stupid." 
</center>

*<center>CAPT. Jack Sparrow</center>*


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Sonic??? Sonic??? OMG! I haven't thought about Sonic Burgers in decades! There was one of those in the small town in Missouri where I was stationed when I was in the Air Force. It was one of the last burgers stands I've been to that delivered the food on a tray that hung outside your car window! Damn, what a blast from the past! We used to have a lot of drive-ins with car hops like that -- the last one being the A&W Root Beer stand -- but they were all gone by the middle of the 70s. And it's a crying shame, too, since nothing tastes like an A&W root beer served in a giant ice cold glass mug!

And I agree, Silvart, Clear Channel is headquartered in the airpit of the universe. L.A. used to have some great radio. Now most of it is split between Clear Channel and Disney. And both of them are just like hoover vaccuum cleaners --- THEY SUCK! We used to have KHJ, KRLA, KFWB and KMET (the might met, WHOOYA!) and a whole slew of other rockin stations. Now even though there are a lot of stations with different call letters on the air, they all sound exactly alike. And I'd wager Moon that our local morning shows are even worse than hers are! They're not just bad, they're tragically bad! Rick Dees is a dinosaur white guy playing hip-hop, and Jamie and Danny are even worse than Howard Stern, and I didn't think such a thing was possible! Sure do miss the old days of Jeff Gonzer and Ace Young on KMET or Charlie Tuna on KODJ.

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

DAVID!!!!!!

There are Sonics all over down HERE  So you can go when you come to visit. Yes, you still eat in the car and that is WHY we don't go very often...<insert picture of Gabrielle eating in car here>

Come on do you actually have a freakin DJ named "Bubba the LOVE SPONGE?"--- 

Ack, I was gonna IM ya but I gotta go cook dinner I have NO idea where today went since I have spent most of it in a SLEEPY haze 

ann~~

<center> "I'm dishonest and you can always trust a dishonest person to be dishonest. Honestly, it's the honest ones you have to look out for because you never know when they'll do something....stupid." 
</center>

*<center>CAPT. Jack Sparrow</center>*


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Bubba the love sponge, huh? Now that's entertainment, all right. But Jamie White and her partner Danny Bonadoche aren't any better. Danny's a former drug addict and alcoholic that likes to talk about how cool it is getting drunk and high, and Jamie's an aging **** who likes to discuss her posterior in detail every morning. I decided a long time ago that the last thing in the world I wanted was a shot of burbon in my coffee at 5 a.m., and the last thing in the world I was interested in at that time of morning was Jamie's Pu...well, area of interest. So, obviously, I rarely tune them in much! I can't even imagine what Bubba's like. Maybe you win after all!

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## Pugsly (Mar 10, 2003)

I need to make an eeensy weensy little correction. I believe The Crappy Megadeth album was called Symphony of destruction. Appetite for destruction is one of my favorite albums of all time, and is from Guns & Roses.

Pugsly


----------



## rottingcorpse (Oct 29, 2003)

Your right pugsly, I wasn't thinking yesterday. Whoops! 

Anyway, the reason that radio sucks so bad is because the FCC cowtows to all of the big corporations. The trouble really was started with the Telecom Act of 1996 that allowed anyone with money to buy up to 8 radio stations in every market with no cap nationally. Previously the most radio stations a company could own was 4 and there was a national cap. Not anymore. That's why in the late 1990's Pirate Radio became such a huge issue!

In 1996 the massive consolidation of radio primarily by Cheap Channel, did away with the radio industry as we know it. They bought up all of the mom and pop's because the small stations just couldn't compete. Consider trying to sell airtime to a sponsor for one station where Cheap Channel could say if you buy the same spot on our station we have over 1200 stations in the country that you could simultaneously advertise on! It's sort of the Maul Mart mentality! We can run the little guy out of business because we buy in bulk and they can't, so we will undercut them and drive them out of business.

This is why the majority of the stations in the country are owned by Cheap Channel, Cox and Infinity / Viacom (as in Disney). Also, the reason I say cheap channel is that they would rather "pipe in" programming rather than hire local dj's! Most of the stuff you hear on their stations doesn't even originate from your area. They invented and utilized "voice tracking" which makes it sound like the DJ is from your area, but they really aren't.

For example, Glen Beck, an AM talk show host originates from Philadelphia but the stations run spots to try to make him sound local. He's not and don't be fooled. Another example is in San Francisco Cheap Channel owns 3 stations right next to each other to cover the entire area, they own 92.1, 92.3 and 92.5. All are the same station and they are a "rock" format. I say that loosely. Anyway, we were in San Francisco visiting my wife's parents when we heard this guy on the radio that sounded exactly like a guy we have in Tampa, he uses the same shtick and everything. He takes fake phone calls and calls Chinese restaurants and orders pizza. Stupid crap like that. Anyway he went by a slightly different name but it was the same idiot that we have here in Tampa. I found out that this guy really originates from Texas! 

So even the stuff that you think is local isn't. That's what makes radio suck so bad.

From what I recently heard though, Cheap Channel is "experimenting" with a new station in LA that mixes a wider variety of music. It just started a few weeks ago and is called Indie 103.1. Apparently they play an alternative song, then a hip hop song, then a rock track etc... At least that sounds a little interesting but from the comments I have heard it is starting to get really repetitive.

Anyway, that's the reason radio sucks so bad now. The airwaves actually belong to us but unfortunately the FCC doesn't allow the common citizens on the air and wants to allow the companies to have even more stations in every market. Basically, if you switch to XM radio, guess who owns the majority of the stock in that company? Yup, your right, Cheap Channel!

I refuse to support them or their sponsors in any way! When I drive through towns I always flip through the dial until I can hear a local pirate station! Here in Florida we have an abundance of them and they are really entertaining. They play what they want, when they want and how they want and you know it isn't some piped in crap coming from PA. That's about the only reason that I even listen to the FM dial anymore, is to catch the pirates.

YO HO, YO HO, A Pirate's life for me!


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

GOOD SATURDAY morning....or is it?

My intentions were to get up, put on my coffee, start a little fire and just enjoy the peace.

WELLLLLLLLLLL....the MORON NEandrathal that rents a small warehouse behind my house decided he NEEDED to be out there at 6:50am cutting rebar witha chainsaw. I know sausages with more brains and MANNERS.

anywho, thank you mr. Byars, he woke up the WHOLE dam house and away we go for the morning, grrrrrrrrrr. 

I went outside and gave the A$$ a peice of my mind..my husband came out behind me and said very LOUDLY, "Ann forget it farm animals learn better then MR Weekend warrior. We will take care of this OUR way"---did moron say anything back? Who knows we didn't give him the time to, LOL!

Not the first confrontation of this sort with this idiot.

So....8:08am. What is on tap for today? I hope you all have had a NICER start to the day.

*ROTTING--* I Love my kids with everything I am but if I don't get a vacation soon, I am gonna LOSE IT (in other words, the Pirate Fest is looking incredibly good even if we sleep in the dam CAR!!!!!!!)

*DAVID--* Danny Bona duce (or however you spell it) was also the annoying child on the Partridge Family...how else do ya think he'd grow up???LMAO..HE also had a FAILED talk show with 3 other guys around for a while.

and you know as far as "Emily" goes as Bodybaggin and I were discussing..OK, it could have been all a ploy for attention. Then again think about it. I know MANY pre-teens/teens that have NO internet suporvision or Adult interaction...Come on... I mean last week my daughter's best friends dad was visiting telling me about a 12 yr old they are trying to get temporary custody of because---- Her parents are alcoholics, no one cares what she does or even if she is around. This little girl has taken to giving HUMMERS in the park to young Boys for attention--sweet, right? 

These kids DO exist... we live in a society at this point where everyone is ME first...especially PARENTS. How many do you know that ACTUALLY sacrifice so their CHILDREN come first as they should?????? I know kids from 6months to 4 yrs of age that are in DAYcare from 6am until after 6pm at night...good parenting.

Not everyone had a peachy child hood like I did..So I decided to step back from the situation and just read through the thread. Who knows, god forbid, some day I might face the same situation....

*PUGSLY--* good to see ya DUDE!

okie dokie everyone have a GREAT day....the sun is starting to come out in MT Dora we are at a balmy 43 this morning going up to at least 72.

Hugs to all----no cute emoticons this morning because I am too lazy to go through the effort it takes to pull them up, LOL!

ann~~

<center> "I'm dishonest and you can always trust a dishonest person to be dishonest. Honestly, it's the honest ones you have to look out for because you never know when they'll do something....stupid." 
</center>

*<center>CAPT. Jack Sparrow</center>*


----------



## rottingcorpse (Oct 29, 2003)

Damnit Moon, we always post at the same time! I don't get it, must be on the same wavelength, youch!

Anyhow, Day 12 in the exercise department, I actually made 11 miles this morning! Wooo Hoo! Now my wife has gone off to a spinning class to get worn out and I have to head to Best Buy to pick up Freddie Vs. Jason on DVD and a couple of other flicks since I received a gift card for Xmas. I was waiting for a new release before I went out there and purchased anything. I also need a subwoofer for my home theatre system so I'll decide once I get there what I want more.

We are still planning on purchasing bikes and exercising even more today! Yes, I may be nuts but I am determined to lose weight before Gasparilla. At this rate, I should reach my goals although jogging next week is going to be really cold! I'm going to Atlanta and from what I hear they are going to have very cold temperatures, lower than normal, ick!

At least it is only for 4 days, I'll just have to take my sweats with me. No biggie really.

Well, I hope everyone has a great weekend! Gotta get going to the stores and get back before my wife returns from her workout.


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

we do that alot, HUH?
I was up getting coffee. I am glad you are doing so well. Me too man, I have just made that DECISION, you know? People who have never battled it don't understand what a HUGE accomplishment it is 

Cool on the movies I still have 55 on a target gift card....I am being such a WOMAN today. I am very restless and have NO idea what I want, LMAO

ann~~

<center> "I'm dishonest and you can always trust a dishonest person to be dishonest. Honestly, it's the honest ones you have to look out for because you never know when they'll do something....stupid." 
</center>

*<center>CAPT. Jack Sparrow</center>*


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

I just got Jason vs Freddy and to be honest....I was kinda let down.I guess I expected alot more fighting between the two and less on the nudity and cussing(not that I didn't like the nude scenes of the girls).Both my wife and I have started to lose weight.I dropped 14 lbs in less than 3 weeks just not eating alot of garbage and candies and unfortunately ....NO BEER!

rod spain


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

It's Saturday and as I look out my window through the spaces between the boards I see everything coated by ice, it rained and froze last night, it looks beautiful making all the branches sparkle and hi-lighting them that way, but wearing home-made ice-creepers just to try and find enough confidence to take a step outside sounds like alot of work to me, today. 
So I won't.

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

> quote:I guess I expected alot more fighting between the two and less on the nudity and cussing(not that I didn't like the nude scenes of the girls).


okay then...not one for the kiddies..thanks Rod for the heads up.... even tho I am AMAZED and APPALLED at what some of the 7th graders (12yr olds) my daughter knows are allowed to watch & see. **SIGH*** 

Andi came home one wednesday and said to me, "mom Christina watched Nip/Tuck last night and her Mother let her" ...MY JAW HIT THE FLOOR-- I swear. The kid is 12!!!!! another one of her buddies, DJ..his mommie apperently bought him "Freddie VS Jason" and we were going to get to borrow it--another 12 yr old.

Rod darling you are a diabetic. You are suppose to eat correctly ALWAYS...but then again the STRESS you've told us about the last few weeks would make anyone go into BAskin Robbins and consume a GALLON...hope things are BETTER for you!!!

ann~~

<center> "I'm dishonest and you can always trust a dishonest person to be dishonest. Honestly, it's the honest ones you have to look out for because you never know when they'll do something....stupid." 
</center>

*<center>CAPT. Jack Sparrow</center>*


----------



## rottingcorpse (Oct 29, 2003)

I'm back, I haven't really left yet, I was buying some music from a record label so I am about to leave but I had to check back to see if anyone posted and wa la, they have.

Rod, congrats on the weight loss. I also am drink free since January 5th, when I started my diet but that will stop if I lose what I want by February 7th! Gaspar Day I will have to have a few if I make my goal. As it gets closer it is naturally driving me even harder to make it!

Moon, I actually already saw Freddy Vs. Jason in the theatres and I found it to be a laugh riot! There was a lot of gore and a lot of fake breasts (does that really count as nudity since they aren't real?) but the primary reason I want to get it is because it is so darn goofy! It's like watching a wrastling match, although I haven't done that since I was a little kid but it blends the two flicks together pretty well, but it is definately not for the little folks.

I mainly want to get the DVD for the additional scenes and the background stuff. The movie is totally campy and is worth a good laugh. At least my wife and I were entertained and we didn't expect a whole lot when we went to see it. We were nicely surprised.


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

ahh I see...Well it's bad enough the 10yr old is *sniffin* out his dad's MAGS...told daddy it is time to TALK to him...I do it with my girls.

I am afraid knowing Gomez as well as I do exactly WHAT he will say :EEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKKKKK ok, just kidding.

I figured it was 'campy' that was the WHOLE idea wasn't it?

<center> "I'm dishonest and you can always trust a dishonest person to be dishonest. Honestly, it's the honest ones you have to look out for because you never know when they'll do something....stupid." 
</center>

*<center>CAPT. Jack Sparrow</center>*


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Ahhhh...don't get down on Gomez! Just to be able to exist on the playground as a ten year old, Alex really needs to know what all that good stuff is FOR! LOL!


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## Di-Ellen (Aug 27, 2003)

Good afternoon all! I posted last night (or tried to anyway) and something went awry, so once more...

Moon, sorry to hear that you had such a rotten morning; hopefully the rest of your day has turned itself around. Black Lagoon is a wonderfully spooky series for wee ones...my 7 and 9 year olds love them, and I think your 2 year old would appreciate them too. They are my way of bringing Halloween into the rest of the year. You should also check out Fluffy's Halloween, The Spooky Countdown, Olivia And The Lost Toy (Gabs would LOOOOVE that!!!) and The Witch And The Red Ribbon. Could you E me your address? I have a little something I want to send you. BTW, you aren't the only one feeling out of sorts today...I feel funky too. I think maybe because it is unseasonably warm, 30 DEGREES!!!...we are all playing outside in jeans and sweatshirts. I love it when it is warm, but it's a double-edged sword- because soon it will get brutally cold again, trapping us indoors. Such a tease!


Okay, I missed that whole discussion on heavy metal, but you know, I gotta put my 2 cents worth in too! I love that new song by Nickelback, "Figured You Out"...whoa! No Sonic in this neck of the woods, but I am excited to check out the site Rotting recommended. 

BTW, congrats on the mileage RC!!! 

Well, guess I'll sign off for a bit and step out and see if I can tolerate the heat. Talk to you all tonight.



Dark Gardener


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

Ewwwwwwwwww the DREADED TALK.......I have been blesed with my son being a innocent child at the age of 12...some many have matured at much greater speed...We have all the no-no talks concerning Gangs drugs cigaRETTES stealing and the like... but sex is not being drawn into the talks yet..I sniff him out to see if he is becoming interested in pthers yet but he would rather play his digimon or pokemon or whatever is hot today....feeling blessed


I'm the best at what I do, What I do isn't very nice


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

heh was just imaging the talk to come....Dad I have good news....yes son.....youre about to be a grandfather....what?????hey you never said I couldnt have sex.....just no smoking drinking illegal gang warfare and petty crime......OH boy me thinks I will discuss the ways of the world soon


I'm the best at what I do, What I do isn't very nice


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

If you guys think the big "S" talk is traumatic...just wait till you get to deal with TEENAGERS!!! Ask yourselves...you were teenagers. Did the warnings that came with the big "S" talk have any effect on you? When I got the big "S" talk, my folks even threw Jesus into the mix, so for years I was afraid that if I even THOUGHT about putting my hand down some girl's blouse, Jesus was going to personally appear and whack me upside the head with a cross!!! But did I pay attention to all this when I got to be a teen? HELL NO! I took the opinion that the back seat of my Chevy wasn't just there for other people to sit on! And when I got a station wagon, a lot of girl's parents wouldn't even let them go out with me! I think it had something to do with the mattress and curtains. So what did I get to experience when my son was a teenager? Well, imagine this...I come home one day at noon time to make myself a peaunt butter and jelly sandwich for lunch. But when I open the front door, it's only to learn that not only has sonny boy ditched school, but there he is naked as the day he was born having a really fine time with his girlfriend on the sofa. You really want nightmares, oh parental types, just think about having to deal with THAT ONE!!!


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## Shilo341 (Aug 28, 2003)

Boy have you got that teenager talk right David !You might as well talk to the wall sometimes.What ever happened to my sweet children.There gone and I can only hope someday I know as much as they know right now.My third and last teenager at home{an 18yr. old daughter}has it all figured out.There is hope though.When my 23yr. ol son came home at x-mas from Army basic training,he said to me that everything I preached at him was starting to seem pretty smart.HE said"Every year that I get older,you get smarter Dad".Now he is bach in Fort Leonard,Mo.taking MP training until March and was told he is most likely headed for Iraq for at least a year.So much for being a weekend warrior and college is put on hold again.I'm damn proud of my only son!!!!Rick


----------



## Di-Ellen (Aug 27, 2003)

David- the mattress and the curtains...thought I'd DIE laughing at that one!!! Let me guess, you had a supply of wet-naps on hand too?

Dark Gardener


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

LMAO! No Di, no wet-naps. Plenty of beach towels though.

And don't worry about the service thing, Rick. I had to put college on hold for four years while I hacked around in a uniform a couple of wars back. But when I got my discharge, thanks to the G.I. Bill, college was on the house! So, as they say, IT'S ALL GOOD!

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

Good early Sunday Folks!

On tap for today is LIQUID Florida Sunshine. The skies are wet & thundering, my kind of DAY!!!!

Lookin like a movie day 

DI-- my darling frozen MAine Person...lord I feel for you and you would be a WELCOME tourist if ya need a break! The football game out of Foxboro should be interesting today.--

It got slightly better. Especially dinner...Gab and I had Filet of Tapia, some shrimp & fresh Broccoli..it was LOVELY. We watched MAtrix 1 & 2 yesterday also....

The talk... my kids are pretty good kids also (She says as we enter the god forsaken teen years) am I scared? OH yeah, I'd be a moron if I wasn't terrified....MY biggest preach right no to the 13 going on 20 yr old...IS you will NOT get in a car with someone who has been partying. You WILL call no matter what you have been doin for a ride home. 

I was a TEEN. I am not stupid...the stuff is gonna happen.

OH Emily was a Hoax huh? oh well, I guess my mind had just been on little MElissa and what she has been doing for attention in the park...sad stuff there and that is REAL.

Wow the rain gently hitting the ground the thunder in the distance...ahhh a lovely inside LAZY day...oh Rotting you hit the lotto? Larr has got to check our tix.....

Great Sunday to ALLLLLLLL

ann~~

<center> "I'm dishonest and you can always trust a dishonest person to be dishonest. Honestly, it's the honest ones you have to look out for because you never know when they'll do something....stupid." 
</center>

*<center>CAPT. Jack Sparrow</center>*


----------



## Shilo341 (Aug 28, 2003)

Moon,GOOD MORNING fron frigid Toledo,Ohio.My big rule with my kids when they were old enough to drive was no drink!!!! I'm not stupid enough to think no matter how much I preach not to they don't have a drink sometimes.Now that two of them are above twenty one and are legal it is really scary.My 23yr. old son and I have an agreement If he has to much to drink,no matter what time it is,call me and i'll come get you.If you have to much to drink and get behind the wheel and get arrested don't call me,because you already had a chance to call me and avoid this problem.Seem fair enough? Rick


A bad day abouve grouned is still better than good one under.I guess!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

To the parents of teenagers: It is a fact of life that if you were living in a small town and you were an important person in your small town, you will then have certain advantages and privledges, such as the nice Policemen calling you to come get your child at the scene of the drunk-party as they remove everyone else's child to the county jail to make their calls.
Police Record? It never happened!
I'm not sure what this exactly "teaches" anyone, but this is a fact of life.
"Power"? You have no power if you don't use it, every so often.
Actually, I think we all effectively should have been taught this around the second grade, but it just doesn't set well with me.

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## ollie (Jan 18, 2004)

Good morning all!!! I'm new to the board and just wanted to say hi! I'm a HUGE halloween fan and i'm psyched I found this board! Just wanted to say Hi!!



BOO!!!


----------



## littlespook (Aug 11, 2003)

Welcome to the board Ollie-this place is a blast!

littlespook

chele belly


----------



## rottingcorpse (Oct 29, 2003)

Whew, while Moon was waiting for the rain, I was in the deluge!

I got up a little later today around 5:45 and got myself together to go run! Day 13, I went about half way through my run (5 1/2 miles) when the bottom dropped. Needless to say, I was stuck at the furthest point from my house and was absolutely soaked. The soaked part didn't bother me but the lightning did. I don't care about rain because after running 10 miles you are covered in sweat from head to toe anyway. Lightning is something else entirely.

I did finish my run but it was a stamina run. We ended up buying bikes yesterday and rode for about 90 minutes. With all of the exercise yesterday my legs really felt it by the end of the run today.

Not that I'm complaining. I wish the weight around my mid-section would start disappearing but I know that slowly but surely it will, I just have to be patient.

Well, no lotto winnings! I had 1 number on two tickets but that was it. I guess I am not going to be a big winner, but it can't hurt to try. I mean after all it's only a $1. I spend more sometimes on junk I don't need so if I lose at least I played. Looks like I am hopping on the flight to Atlanta after all tomorrow morning.

Well, I've got a ton of stuff to do for the rest of the day, but I wanted to check in! Have a GREAT rest of the weekend everyone.


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

One thing I know about teens...bless em...is that every one of them is going to be struggling for identity, and usually nonconformity is the easiest and best way to acheive it. That's why my parents were forever bugging me to get a haircut, why I was constantly asking my son why he'd dyed his blue, and why you're probably trying to come up with convincing reasons your kids shouldn't pierce every conceivable part of their bodies. The manifestations change, but the reasons for them don't. So they're likely all going to try booze and turn blue and puke from an experimentation with a cigarette; they're all going to speed in a car and they're all going to be biting at the bit to try sex. By the time all that happens, about all you can do is rely on the knowlege and training you've already given them and stand by to provide guidence born of wisdom and a helluva a lot of patience. And try and remember that when they break the rules -- and they will -- it isn't really anything personal, it's just a part of growing up.


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Very well put , David.
I always found a good laugh imagining say, 10 million teenagers across the world all wanting to non-conform, then they all end up looking just like the other 10 million "Non-Conformists!"
Sort of like being 50 years old and owning a Hairly-Hog with no mufflers on it, "Notice ME world!"
"What? I couldn't hear you, those other 10 milion Hairlys don't have any mufflers either!"
"Go shave your Hairly and put some mufflers on it!"

Maybe there is a magic number that when the non-conformist number gets to 10 million and one, the whole subcultural aspect becomes top-heavy and collapses upon itself and we begin all over again.
"Look at ME, can't hear my whisper-quiet Hairly Hog, can you! hahaha!"
"Nice muffler Pete, where can I get one of those?"

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------

